# Galliani a Madrid: 25 Maggio 2015. Tutte le news



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

Galliani è in aeroporto e sta per imbarcarsi alla volta di Madrid. Il sogno di riportare Ancelotti al Milan, probabilmente, resterà tale (ecco perchè -) http://www.milanworld.net/ancelotti...-madrid-o-mi-fermo-vt28403-23.html#post701609 ). Ma l'AD ha dichiarato:"Sto andando a Madrid. Ma non solo per Ancelotti".

Seguiranno news e aggiornamenti


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

C'è chi sostiene che vada solo per Cerci.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani è in aeroporto e sta per imbarcarsi alla volta di Madrid. Il sogno di riportare Ancelotti al Milan, probabilmente, resterà tale (ecco perchè -) http://www.milanworld.net/ancelotti...-madrid-o-mi-fermo-vt28403-23.html#post701609 ). Ma l'AD ha dichiarato:"Sto andando a Madrid. Ma non solo per Ancelotti".
> 
> Seguiranno news e aggiornamenti



Penso che altro intenda che andrà dall'Atletico a parlare del futuro di Cerci/Torres e forse chiedere informazioni su Mario Suarez/Siqueira già cercati a gennaio.



Admin ha scritto:


> C'è chi sostiene che vada solo per Cerci.



Io sono convinta che sia per quello e per quello che ho scritto sopra.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è chi sostiene che vada solo per Cerci.



Secondo me infatti è cosi, deve scaricare Cerci. Che poi possa parlare anche di altro ci sta, ma il motivo della trasferta è sicuramente quello.


----------



## Snake (25 Maggio 2015)

il condor in missione


----------



## de sica (25 Maggio 2015)

Dio ce ne scampi, mamma me


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è chi sostiene che vada solo per Cerci.



E' sicuramente l'opzione più concreta. Poi andrà a cena (a scrocco) con Ancelotti per farsi fotografare.... e tornerà con gli occhioni lacrimosi... abbiamo fatto di tutto.. ma con la fiscalità canadese non si compete... li le operazioni al collo costano la metà


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani è in aeroporto e sta per imbarcarsi alla volta di Madrid. Il sogno di riportare Ancelotti al Milan, probabilmente, resterà tale (ecco perchè -) http://www.milanworld.net/ancelotti...-madrid-o-mi-fermo-vt28403-23.html#post701609 ). Ma l'AD ha dichiarato:"Sto andando a Madrid. Ma non solo per Ancelotti".
> 
> Seguiranno news e aggiornamenti





Snake ha scritto:


> il condor in missione



... arriva il campione  I caschi rossoneri, il 28 a 38, siamo all in, eccetera eccetera...


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> E' sicuramente l'opzione più concreta. Poi andrà a cena (a scrocco) con Ancelotti per farsi fotografare.... e tornerà con gli occhioni lacrimosi... abbiamo fatto di tutto.. ma con la fiscalità canadese non si compete... li le operazioni al collo costano la metà



"_Non possiamo competere con gli Stati Arabi_" (va sempre bene infilarcelo dentro).


----------



## robs91 (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> ... arriva il campione  I caschi rossoneri, il 28 a 38, siamo all in, eccetera eccetera...



il 28 a 38


----------



## Snake (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> ... arriva il campione  I caschi rossoneri, il 28 a 38, siamo all in, eccetera eccetera...



muahahahahha il 28 a 38 che ricordi


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> muahahahahha il 28 a 38 che ricordi



Mado' ... Il Fucktucchiere ora avrà 45 anni e starà imbonendo orde di 14enni su altri argomenti ..


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani è in aeroporto e sta per imbarcarsi alla volta di Madrid. Il sogno di riportare Ancelotti al Milan, probabilmente, resterà tale (ecco perchè -) http://www.milanworld.net/ancelotti...-madrid-o-mi-fermo-vt28403-23.html#post701609 ). Ma l'AD ha dichiarato:"Sto andando a Madrid. Ma non solo per Ancelotti".
> 
> Seguiranno news e aggiornamenti





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mado' ... Il Fucktucchiere ora avrà 45 anni e starà imbonendo orde di 14enni su altri argomenti ..



Il Fucktucchiere.

Chiudo l'off.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani è in aeroporto e sta per imbarcarsi alla volta di Madrid. Il sogno di riportare Ancelotti al Milan, probabilmente, resterà tale (ecco perchè -) http://www.milanworld.net/ancelotti...-madrid-o-mi-fermo-vt28403-23.html#post701609 ). Ma l'AD ha dichiarato:"Sto andando a Madrid. Ma non solo per Ancelotti".
> 
> Seguiranno news e aggiornamenti



Purtroppo non se ne farà niente


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

*Ragazzi tornate On Topic per cortesia. *


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani è in aeroporto e sta per imbarcarsi alla volta di Madrid. Il sogno di riportare Ancelotti al Milan, probabilmente, resterà tale (ecco perchè -) http://www.milanworld.net/ancelotti...-madrid-o-mi-fermo-vt28403-23.html#post701609 ). Ma l'AD ha dichiarato:"Sto andando a Madrid. Ma non solo per Ancelotti".


Questo chiedera se ci danno qualcuno a parametro zero o in prestito senza diritto di riscatto.
Il condor


----------



## pazzomania (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è chi sostiene che vada solo per Cerci.





Djici ha scritto:


> Admin ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Galliani è in aeroporto e sta per imbarcarsi alla volta di Madrid. Il sogno di riportare Ancelotti al Milan, probabilmente, resterà tale (ecco perchè -) http://www.milanworld.net/ancelotti...-madrid-o-mi-fermo-vt28403-23.html#post701609 ). Ma l'AD ha dichiarato:"Sto andando a Madrid. Ma non solo per Ancelotti".
> ...


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E se andasse per CR 7 ?



Se ci va per CR7 allora dico che e completamente pazzo.
Siamo coperti in quel ruolo con Elsha, Suso, Cerci, Bonaventura, Honda e Menez.

Abbiamo bisogno di un difensore centrale piutosto.
Chiedesse Pepe almeno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Maggio 2015)

Già che inizi il teatrino con le riprese cinematografiche sulla luna piena cefalica del nostro ad mi fa rabbrividire. Maretta e Paratici concludono le trattative in sordina, solo questo soggetto tutte le volte che va in "missione" è accompagnato da telecamere. Per poi concludere cosa? Niente, è da 2010 che ci sono solo chiacchiere attorno al Milan. Ora voglio vedere dei fatti, che mi torni da Madrid con dei top player. Altrimenti che se ne stia casa, visto che di prese in giro ne abbiamo sopportate fin troppe.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani è in aeroporto e sta per imbarcarsi alla volta di Madrid. Il sogno di riportare Ancelotti al Milan, probabilmente, resterà tale (ecco perchè -) http://www.milanworld.net/ancelotti...-madrid-o-mi-fermo-vt28403-23.html#post701609 ). Ma l'AD ha dichiarato:"Sto andando a Madrid. Ma non solo per Ancelotti".
> 
> Seguiranno news e aggiornamenti



*Come riporta lo stesso giornalista ed altri presenti in quel momento, Galliani avrebbe risposto in questo modo a Pellegatti: "Secondo voi sarei partito per farmi dire di no da Ancelotti?"*


----------



## Snake (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta lo stesso giornalista ed altri presenti in quel momento, Galliani avrebbe risposto in questo modo a Pellegatti: "Secondo voi sarei partito per farmi dire di no da Ancelotti?"*



in effetti non è mai tornato a mani vuote, tipo quando andò a prendere Ronaldo nell'estate 2006


----------



## Aragorn (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta lo stesso giornalista ed altri presenti in quel momento, Galliani avrebbe risposto in questo modo a Pellegatti: "Secondo voi sarei partito per farmi dire di no da Ancelotti?"*



Conoscendolo direi proprio di sì


----------



## Iblahimovic (25 Maggio 2015)

ancelotti non tradisce


----------



## proccus (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta lo stesso giornalista ed altri presenti in quel momento, Galliani avrebbe risposto in questo modo a Pellegatti: "Secondo voi sarei partito per farmi dire di no da Ancelotti?"*



Arriva Simeone


----------



## mistergao (25 Maggio 2015)

Sono d'accordo anche io con chi dice che è andato per discutere di Cerci e Torres. Ancelotti non arriverà (ovviamente) e non vedo neanche la possibilità di prendere Mario Suarez, forse (ma è remota) quella di prendere Siqueira.


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2015)

proccus ha scritto:


> Arriva Simeone



E cacchio, magari. 

Ma uno tra Conte, Ancelotti ed Emery è comunque tanta roba.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Maggio 2015)

Non è Ancelotti dai.

Secondo me sarà qualcosa di succulento, non credo che il Gallo voglia fare l' ennessima figura barbina.

Ha fatto troppo lo sborone questo giro per ritrattare


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è Ancelotti dai.
> 
> Secondo me sarà qualcosa di succulento, non credo che il Gallo voglia fare l' ennessima figura barbina.
> 
> Ha fatto troppo lo sborone questo giro per ritrattare



Si sta facendo il mercato a maggio.
Gli altri anni il mercato del Milan iniziava alla fine di agosto.


----------



## sion (25 Maggio 2015)

va be l'anno scorso a fine maggio o poco dopo abbiamo preso alex e menez..sono stati i mesi dopo il nulla cosmico


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> in effetti non è mai tornato a mani vuote, tipo quando andò a prendere Ronaldo nell'estate 2006



Il suo giro di Spagna concluso in fretta e furia con Oliveira non lo dimentica nessuno


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> va be l'anno scorso a fine maggio o poco dopo abbiamo preso alex e menez..sono stati i mesi dopo il nulla cosmico



.

Aspettiamo di vedere per chi va.


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Aspettiamo di vedere per chi va.



Ci va per vendere Diegone a l'amico Perez


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> va be l'anno scorso a fine maggio o poco dopo abbiamo preso alex e menez..sono stati i mesi dopo il nulla cosmico



Parametri zero.
Il mercato di maggio di questo periodo si farebbe spendendo.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta lo stesso giornalista ed altri presenti in quel momento, Galliani avrebbe risposto in questo modo a Pellegatti: "Secondo voi sarei partito per farmi dire di no da Ancelotti?"*



.


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Maggio 2015)

Parlerà con Carlo ma è la per mercato; il mio ragionamento è questo: i cinesi ci hanno comprato le firme ci sono già state manca solo di farlo sapere a tutti rendendolo ufficiale ai media ai tifosi ecc..
Uno volta che tutto ciò viene fuori invece di pagare un giocatore 10 te lo fanno pagare 20 perchè sanno che hai liquidità quindi meglio chiudere subito certe operazioni.
Ok adesso mi risveglio dal sogno.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Maggio 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Parlerà con Carlo ma è la per mercato; il mio ragionamento è questo: i cinesi ci hanno comprato le firme ci sono già state manca solo di farlo sapere a tutti rendendolo ufficiale ai media ai tifosi ecc..
> Uno volta che tutto ciò viene fuori invece di pagare un giocatore 10 te lo fanno pagare 20 perchè sanno che hai liquidità quindi meglio chiudere subito certe operazioni.
> Ok adesso mi risveglio dal sogno.



magari fosse così. 
ma anche in quel caso sticà dei prezzi lievitati, tanto pagherebbero i cinesi, galliani farebbe solo da negoziatore, poi spendere 10 o spendere 20 non credo che ai cinesi interessi, visto che sono ricchi sfondati. 

il psg o gli sceicchi vari non si fanno paranoie a far abbassare i prezzi di una trattativa, anzi, magari pagano tutto e subito per chiudere un affare nel minor tempo possibile. 

cmq a parte khedira, che voi sappiate c'è altra gente in scadenza a madrid ? o gente con un solo anno di contratto ? 
poi ci sono sempre i vari illaramendi, coentrao.....gente che ci accostano da anni, magari ora è il momento buono.


----------



## franck3211 (25 Maggio 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Parlerà con Carlo ma è la per mercato; il mio ragionamento è questo: i cinesi ci hanno comprato le firme ci sono già state manca solo di farlo sapere a tutti rendendolo ufficiale ai media ai tifosi ecc..
> Uno volta che tutto ciò viene fuori invece di pagare un giocatore 10 te lo fanno pagare 20 perchè sanno che hai liquidità quindi meglio chiudere subito certe operazioni.
> Ok adesso mi risveglio dal sogno.


Non penso sia un brutto ragionamento. Lo ritengo assolutamente possibile e coerente. Tra l'altro l'annuncio comunque deve esserci dopo le elezioni altrimenti lo slogan sarebbe: Berlusconi vende ai comunisti!


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il suo giro di Spagna concluso in fretta e furia con Oliveira non lo dimentica nessuno



ma quello era la tangente per ronaldinho.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2015)

Torna con Cristiano Ronaldo, ormai è evidente.


----------



## Aldo (25 Maggio 2015)

*AS Dice che alle 19.30 conferenza stampa per il possibile licenziamento di Ancelotti. Che Galliani sta andando a convincerlo ad allenare il Milan ma è difficile perchè lui ha deciso di fermarsi un anno. il sostituto al real sarà Benitez o Emery. Dicono che è andato per trattare Manzukic. Secondo gli Spagnoli Galliani ha dichiarato che in Italia si aspettano il grande colpo per la punta centrale.*


----------



## Butcher (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta lo stesso giornalista ed altri presenti in quel momento, Galliani avrebbe risposto in questo modo a Pellegatti: "Secondo voi sarei partito per farmi dire di no da Ancelotti?"*



Infatti non è andato per lui 
Che troll quest'uomo!


----------



## diavolo (25 Maggio 2015)

Prende Benzema


----------



## koti (25 Maggio 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> AS Dice che alle 19.30 conferenza stampa per il possibile licenziamento di Ancelotti. Che Galliani sta andando a convincerlo ad allenare il Milan ma è difficile perchè lui ha deciso di fermarsi un anno. il sostituto al real sarà Benitez o Emery. Dicono che è andato per trattare Manzukic. Secondo gli Spagnoli Galliani ha dichiarato che in Italia si aspettano il grande colpo per la punta centrale.


Nonostante non ritenga Mandzukic un campione bisogna ammettere che rispetto alle pippe che abbiamo noi è di tutt'altra pasta...


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> AS Dice che alle 19.30 conferenza stampa per il possibile licenziamento di Ancelotti. Che Galliani sta andando a convincerlo ad allenare il Milan ma è difficile perchè lui ha deciso di fermarsi un anno. il sostituto al real sarà Benitez o Emery. Dicono che è andato per trattare Manzukic. Secondo gli Spagnoli Galliani ha dichiarato che in Italia si aspettano il grande colpo per la punta centrale.



Infatti penso anch'io che più per Ancelotti è andato per Cerci e/o Mandzukic.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2015)

Probabilmente florentino ha messo fuori il cesto della spazzatura per l'amico netturbino galliani..speriamo che tra gli avanzi ci sia almeno Khedira..


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Secondo gli Spagnoli *Galliani ha dichiarato che in Italia si aspettano il grande colpo per la punta centrale*.



Giusto...solo in quel ruolo eh...


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> *AS Dice che alle 19.30 conferenza stampa per il possibile licenziamento di Ancelotti. Che Galliani sta andando a convincerlo ad allenare il Milan ma è difficile perchè lui ha deciso di fermarsi un anno. il sostituto al real sarà Benitez o Emery. Dicono che è andato per trattare Manzukic. Secondo gli Spagnoli Galliani ha dichiarato che in Italia si aspettano il grande colpo per la punta centrale.*




.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2015)

Che caratteristiche tecnico/tattiche ha Manzukic?

è un Destro, un Toni o un Van Basten?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (25 Maggio 2015)

mamma mia il condor è peggio di quelle vecchie che stanno in tv a domenica cinque, farebbe di tutto pur di avere l'attenzione dei media su di se'


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> *AS Dice che alle 19.30 conferenza stampa per il possibile licenziamento di Ancelotti. Che Galliani sta andando a convincerlo ad allenare il Milan ma è difficile perchè lui ha deciso di fermarsi un anno. il sostituto al real sarà Benitez o Emery. Dicono che è andato per trattare Manzukic. Secondo gli Spagnoli Galliani ha dichiarato che in Italia si aspettano il grande colpo per la punta centrale.*



Quello che non capisco è: come mai vogliono vendere Mario?sono MOLTO stupida da questa scelta magari non ha fatto benissimo ma a me non è dispiaciuta la sua prima stagione all'Atletico,detto questo giorno fa ho letto da Pedullà che sono in trattativa con il Monaco per cederlo, se si voleva veramente Mario si poteva prendere la scorsa stagione il prezzo più o meno è quello anche quest'anno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2015)

*Di Marzio:Galliani è arrivato a Madrid,stasera incontrerà a cena Ancelotti e gli illustrerà il progetto a partire dal mercato da Mandzukic a Kondogbia.*


----------



## Jack14 (25 Maggio 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> *AS Dice che alle 19.30 conferenza stampa per il possibile licenziamento di Ancelotti. Che Galliani sta andando a convincerlo ad allenare il Milan ma è difficile perchè lui ha deciso di fermarsi un anno. il sostituto al real sarà Benitez o Emery. Dicono che è andato per trattare Manzukic. Secondo gli Spagnoli Galliani ha dichiarato che in Italia si aspettano il grande colpo per la punta centrale.*



Boh, l'anno scorso è stato pagato 22 milioni per 12 goal in 28 partite. Di certo non è un grandissimo finalizzatore, è più un buon giocatore che gioca per la squadra. Ma a quel prezzo per me si trova di meglio, soprattutto perchè ha 29 anni. Di certo non ti risolve da solo le partite


----------



## 7volte (25 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani è arrivato a Madrid.*


 È andato per prendere tutto Cerci per soldi e Torres...per poi farlo al toro in cambio di Darmian


----------



## pazzomania (25 Maggio 2015)

7volte ha scritto:


> È andato per prendere tutto Cerci per soldi e Torres...per poi farlo al toro in cambio di Darmian



Non credo muova le chiappe dalla poltrona per questo.. cmq tutto puo' essere.


----------



## zlatan (25 Maggio 2015)

7volte ha scritto:


> È andato per prendere tutto Cerci per soldi e Torres...per poi farlo al toro in cambio di Darmian


Si ragazzi ma sto Darmian è davvero un fenomeno??? Mi sembra sopravalutato non è nè carne nè pesce e poi ricordiamoci gli Imoobile e I Cerci fuori dal Torino......


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Boh, l'anno scorso è stato pagato 22 milioni per 12 goal in 28 partite. Di certo non è un grandissimo finalizzatore, è più un buon giocatore che gioca per la squadra. Ma a quel prezzo per me si trova di meglio, soprattutto perchè ha 29 anni. Di certo non ti risolve da solo le partite



Ma infatti se fosse per lui arriverebbe in prestito con obbligo di riscatto a 15 mln imho.


----------



## koti (25 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Boh, l'anno scorso è stato pagato 22 milioni per 12 goal in 28 partite. Di certo non è un grandissimo finalizzatore, è più un buon giocatore che gioca per la squadra. Ma a quel prezzo per me si trova di meglio, soprattutto perchè ha 29 anni. Di certo non ti risolve da solo le partite


Contando anche le coppe ne ha fatti 20 di gol.
Con 20 milioni comunque non ne trovi molti di meglio, se vuoi un campione ne spendi 40 per Falcao o Cavani.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Contando anche le coppe ne ha fatti 20 di gol.
> Con 20 milioni comunque non ne trovi molti di meglio, se vuoi un campione ne spendi 40 per Falcao o Cavani.


 Io son dell'idea però che se devi spendere certe cifre è meglio andare su qualche giocatore giovane che non ha ancora fatto il salto nella grande squadra, come poteva essere Sheva o Kakà ai bei tempi. Metti che va male puoi comunque rivenderlo

Mandzukic tra età, stipendio non so quanto valga la scommessa


----------



## Jack14 (25 Maggio 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Contando anche le coppe ne ha fatti 20 di gol.
> Con 20 milioni comunque non ne trovi molti di meglio, se vuoi un campione ne spendi 40 per Falcao o Cavani.



Eh ok ma se devi fare il salto di qualità devi prendere un nome del genere, se no rimani con l'attaccante (forse) un pò più bravo dei vari destro/immobile ma che comunque deve avere una bella squadra (cosa che non abbiamo) intorno. E poi bisognerebbe vederlo in Italia, shaquiri docet. Io mi acconteterei anche di Jackson Martinez


----------



## wfiesso (25 Maggio 2015)

Parametri zero o scarti ultratrentenni del real... Film gia visto troppe volte


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2015)

qualcuno mi spiega perché diavolo noi ogni volta con questo personaggio dobbiamo fare diretta / interviste / bugie ecc ecc .. ma un dirigente NORMALE no è ? 
mai ??


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:Galliani è arrivato a Madrid,stasera incontrerà a cena Ancelotti e gli illustrerà il progetto a partire dal mercato da Mandzukic a Kondogbia.*



.


----------



## Aldo (25 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Quello che non capisco è: come mai vogliono vendere Mario?sono MOLTO stupida da questa scelta magari non ha fatto benissimo ma a me non è dispiaciuta la sua prima stagione all'Atletico,detto questo giorno fa ho letto da Pedullà che sono in trattativa con il Monaco per cederlo, se si voleva veramente Mario si poteva prendere la scorsa stagione il prezzo più o meno è quello anche quest'anno.



Di quello che so io. L'atletico il prossimo anno in attacco vuole puntare sui suoi due giovani Jimenez e Correa, più vogliono prendere un'attaccante sulla sinistra. In attacco hanno anche Torres. a proposito di Mario, Mario Suarez lo danno sicuro partente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2015)

*Galliani: "Ancelotti è una leggenda del Milan. Vengo in Spagna per turismo, forse resterò fino a settembre e vedrò bellissime città come Siviglia (ride). Madrid è bella, si vive molto bene. Se ho parlato con Ancelotti? Non so, qui il mio telefono non funziona bene. Abbiamo un grande rapporto con Perez e con il Real. Se mi piace più Ancelotti o Emery? Non rispondo. Ho grandi amici al Real." Nel frattempo l'AD del Milan è andato via insieme ad Ernesto Bronzetti.*


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Ancelotti è una leggenda del Milan. Vengo in Spagna per turismo, forse resterò fino a settembre e vedrò bellissime città come Siviglia (ride). Madrid è bella, si vive molto bene. Se ho parlato con Ancelotti? Non so, qui il mio telefono non funziona bene. Abbiamo un grande rapporto con Perez e con il Real. Se mi piace più Ancelotti o Emery? Non rispondo. Ho grandi amici al Real." Nel frattempo l'AD del Milan è andato via insieme ad Ernesto Bronzetti.*



Ma quanto si diverte a prenderci in giro? E' una roba assurda.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

*Galliani da Madrid:"Ho una grande amicizia con Florentino Perez e con il Real Madrid. Se ho parlato con Ancelotti? Non lo so. Il mio numero italiano qui non funziona. Se preferisco Ancelotti ad Emery? Non rispondo. Sono a Madrid come turista. Forse resterò fino a Settembre e visiterò altre città come Siviglia..:"*


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

il re dell'est ha scritto:


> *galliani: "ancelotti è una leggenda del milan. Vengo in spagna per turismo, forse resterò fino a settembre e vedrò bellissime città come siviglia (ride). Madrid è bella, si vive molto bene. Se ho parlato con ancelotti? Non so, qui il mio telefono non funziona bene. Abbiamo un grande rapporto con perez e con il real. Se mi piace più ancelotti o emery? Non rispondo. Ho grandi amici al real." nel frattempo l'ad del milan è andato via insieme ad ernesto bronzetti.*


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Ancelotti è una leggenda del Milan. Vengo in Spagna per turismo, forse resterò fino a settembre e vedrò bellissime città come Siviglia (ride). Madrid è bella, si vive molto bene. Se ho parlato con Ancelotti? Non so, qui il mio telefono non funziona bene. Abbiamo un grande rapporto con Perez e con il Real. Se mi piace più Ancelotti o Emery? Non rispondo. Ho grandi amici al Real." Nel frattempo l'AD del Milan è andato via insieme ad Ernesto Bronzetti.*



Non è una critica in sè, sia chiaro, ma un dirigente con un fare così da pagliaccio non l'ho mai visto. E' facile capire come mai B. e G. si intendono così tanto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Ancelotti è una leggenda del Milan. Vengo in Spagna per turismo, forse forse fino a settembr e vedrò bellissime città come Siviglia (ride). Madrid è bella, si vive molto bene. Se ho parlato con Ancelotti? Non so, qui il mio telefono non funziona bene. Abbiamo un grande rapporto con Perez e con il Real. Se mi piace più Ancelotti o Emery? Non rispondo. Ho grandi amici al Real." Nel frattempo l'AD del Milan è andato via insieme ad Ernesto Bronzetti.*



Qui mi sa che stanno recitando tutti un copione, Ancelotti compreso.
Perchè non è il momento di fare queste pagliacciate, i tifosi sono nervosissimi, quindi o torna in Italia con uno tra Ancelotti o Emery o veramente la pazienza finisce. Ma credo lo sappiano anche loro, non penso si spingano fino a tal punto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Ancelotti è una leggenda del Milan. Vengo in Spagna per turismo, forse resterò fino a settembre e vedrò bellissime città come Siviglia (ride). Madrid è bella, si vive molto bene. Se ho parlato con Ancelotti? Non so, qui il mio telefono non funziona bene. Abbiamo un grande rapporto con Perez e con il Real. Se mi piace più Ancelotti o Emery? Non rispondo. Ho grandi amici al Real." Nel frattempo l'AD del Milan è andato via insieme ad Ernesto Bronzetti.*



Fosse per me a Madrid ci rimarrebbe a vita, può anche non tornare direttamente.


----------



## Butcher (25 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Qui mi sa che stanno recitando tutti un copione, Ancelotti compreso.
> Perchè non è il momento di fare queste pagliacciate, i tifosi sono nervosissimi, quindi o torna in Italia con uno tra Ancelotti o Emery o veramente la pazienza finisce. Ma credo lo sappiano anche loro, non penso si spingano fino a tal punto.



Se fosse dirigente della Roma sarebbe già appeso come un cotechino in piazza.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Ancelotti è una leggenda del Milan. Vengo in Spagna per turismo, forse resterò fino a settembre e vedrò bellissime città come Siviglia (ride). Madrid è bella, si vive molto bene. Se ho parlato con Ancelotti? Non so, qui il mio telefono non funziona bene. Abbiamo un grande rapporto con Perez e con il Real. Se mi piace più Ancelotti o Emery? Non rispondo. Ho grandi amici al Real." Nel frattempo l'AD del Milan è andato via insieme ad Ernesto Bronzetti.*





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non è una critica in sè, sia chiaro, ma un dirigente con un fare così da pagliaccio non l'ho mai visto. E' facile capire come mai B. e G. si intendono così tanto.



Quando c'è da fare chiarezza su questioni importanti scompare, quando c'è da fare il cabarettista non vede l'ora di farsi riprendere e fotografare.

A sto giro se non torna con uno tra Emery/Ancelotti e almeno un acquisto di un top player, dovrebbero aspettarlo a Linate coi pomodori e le uova.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Ancelotti è una leggenda del Milan. Vengo in Spagna per turismo, forse resterò fino a settembre e vedrò bellissime città come Siviglia (ride). Madrid è bella, si vive molto bene. Se ho parlato con Ancelotti? Non so, qui il mio telefono non funziona bene. Abbiamo un grande rapporto con Perez e con il Real. Se mi piace più Ancelotti o Emery? Non rispondo. Ho grandi amici al Real." Nel frattempo l'AD del Milan è andato via insieme ad Ernesto Bronzetti.*



Quindi Galliani e' passato dallo scroccare le cene a Giannino a godersi direttamente una vacanza in Spagna durante il calciomercato? Alla grande proprio


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Ancelotti è una leggenda del Milan. Vengo in Spagna per turismo, forse resterò fino a settembre e vedrò bellissime città come Siviglia (ride). Madrid è bella, si vive molto bene. Se ho parlato con Ancelotti? Non so, qui il mio telefono non funziona bene. Abbiamo un grande rapporto con Perez e con il Real. Se mi piace più Ancelotti o Emery? Non rispondo. Ho grandi amici al Real." Nel frattempo l'AD del Milan è andato via insieme ad Ernesto Bronzetti.*



Ha confermato pubblicamente che l'allenatore del Milan sarà uno tra Ancelotti ed Emery, senza dimenticare Conte su cui sia lui sia Berusconi si sono espressi nei giorni scorsi.


----------



## Victorss (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quando c'è da fare chiarezza su questioni importanti scompare, quando c'è da fare il cabarettista non vede l'ora di farsi riprendere e fotografare.
> 
> A sto giro se non torna con uno tra Emery/Ancelotti e almeno un acquisto di un top player, dovrebbero aspettarlo a Linate coi pomodori e le uova.



Se non torna con l allenatore o un ottimo giocatore dopo tutta sta pagliacciata lo aspettano coi bastoni..e penso che questo lui lo sappia..sta solo facendo il teatrino solito..domani dichiarerà come al solito "trattativa difficilissima" e dopodomani torna in Italia con l allenatore o il giocatore per cui si trova a Madrid con tanto di "grazie presidente" " il condor colpisce ancora" "re del mercato" e boiate simili.


----------



## Reblanck (25 Maggio 2015)

Non so perch deve sempre fare questi teatrini è davvero ridicolo...
Cmq Mandzukic è un bidone !


----------



## pazzomania (25 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ha confermato pubblicamente che l'allenatore del Milan sarà uno tra Ancelotti ed Emery, senza dimenticare Conte su cui sia lui sia Berusconi si sono espressi nei giorni scorsi.



Secondo me, ne Emery ne Ancelotti.

- Ancelotti è stato chiarissimo

- Emery sarebbe una contraddizione all' ItalMilan

Vedremo... x me qualche giocatore...


----------



## Casnop (25 Maggio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che caratteristiche tecnico/tattiche ha Manzukic?
> 
> è un Destro, un Toni o un Van Basten?



Dei tre da Te citati, sicuramente Toni. Ma potrei dire un Tomasson con più gol nelle gambe. Un centravanti d'area, ma mobile nonostante la grande fisicità, tecnico, molto abile dal punto di vista tattico, comunicativo con la squadra. Capace di segnare ma anche e soprattutto di fungere da specchio per le allodole per innescare il vero bombardiere, la seconda punta di rincorsa o l'esterno che si accentra sui suoi movimenti senza palla e segna. Come Tomasson per Shevchenko, o Benzema per Cristiano Ronaldo. Non un giocatore su cui impostare tutto il gioco offensivo, ma quello che coopera per spianare la strada all'attaccante di turno, e fa il suo nel tabellino. Molto, molto utile. Ho citato due esempi illustri, Tomasson e Benzema, di due squadre, Milan e Real Madrid, allenate entrambe da... non ricordo.


----------



## Butcher (25 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ha confermato pubblicamente che l'allenatore del Milan sarà uno tra Ancelotti ed Emery, senza dimenticare Conte su cui sia lui sia Berusconi si sono espressi nei giorni scorsi.



Non ha confermato proprio nulla, è solo un millantatore. Non credergli, mai.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Di quello che so io. L'atletico il prossimo anno in attacco vuole puntare sui suoi due giovani Jimenez e Correa, più vogliono prendere un'attaccante sulla sinistra. In attacco hanno anche Torres. a proposito di Mario, Mario Suarez lo danno sicuro partente.



Ah questa cosa non la sapevo , un peccato perchè a me Mario piace molto, si sicuro Suarez va via era già in partenza a gennaio poi alla fine e rimasto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ha confermato pubblicamente che l'allenatore del Milan sarà uno tra Ancelotti ed Emery, senza dimenticare Conte su cui sia lui sia Berusconi si sono espressi nei giorni scorsi.


Sono anni che Galliani ci prende in giro con queste farse (la mezzala dagli occhi cerulei, la vicenda Tevez e quant'altro), quindi non facciamoci fregare. Se non conclude niente anche quest'anno dopo queste uscite spero rimanga a Madrid a vita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani da Madrid:"Ho una grande amicizia con Florentino Perez e con il Real Madrid. Se ho parlato con Ancelotti? Non lo so. Il mio numero italiano qui non funziona. Se preferisco Ancelotti ad Emery? Non rispondo. Sono a Madrid come turista. Forse resterò fino a Settembre e visiterò altre città come Siviglia..:"*



Ma andiamo a prendere CArletto o Emery in fretta? ma ci vuole tanto? prima ci illudono con i grandi nomi poi gli altri vengono e in una giornata e si prendono i grandi giocatori senza tutti questi teatrini.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Dei tre da Te citati, sicuramente Toni. Ma potrei dire un Tomasson con più gol nelle gambe. Un centravanti d'area, ma mobile nonostante la grande fisicità, tecnico, molto abile dal punto di vista tattico, comunicativo con la squadra. Capace di segnare ma anche e soprattutto di fungere da specchio per le allodole per innescare il vero bombardiere, la seconda punta di rincorsa o l'esterno che si accentra sui suoi movimenti senza palla e segna. Come Tomasson per Shevchenko, o Benzema per Cristiano Ronaldo. Non un giocatore su cui impostare tutto il gioco offensivo, ma quello che coopera per spianare la strada all'attaccante di turno, e fa il suo nel tabellino. Molto, molto utile. Ho citato due esempi illustri, Tomasson e Benzema, di due squadre, Milan e Real Madrid, allenate entrambe da... non ricordo.



grazie, se è un Toni è da prendere al volo, non tanto per le qualità personali, ma per l'enorme utilità che può avere per la squadra


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Ancelotti è una leggenda del Milan. Vengo in Spagna per turismo, forse resterò fino a settembre e vedrò bellissime città come Siviglia (ride). Madrid è bella, si vive molto bene. Se ho parlato con Ancelotti? Non so, qui il mio telefono non funziona bene. Abbiamo un grande rapporto con Perez e con il Real. Se mi piace più Ancelotti o Emery? Non rispondo. Ho grandi amici al Real." Nel frattempo l'AD del Milan è andato via insieme ad Ernesto Bronzetti.*



Tranquillo, non c'è bisogno di aver fretta c'è tutto il tempo..


----------



## mark (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani da Madrid:"Ho una grande amicizia con Florentino Perez e con il Real Madrid. Se ho parlato con Ancelotti? Non lo so. Il mio numero italiano qui non funziona. Se preferisco Ancelotti ad Emery? Non rispondo. Sono a Madrid come turista. Forse resterò fino a Settembre e visiterò altre città come Siviglia..:"*



Spero davvero con tutto il cuore che torni con la firma di Emery in saccoccia.. Magari con anche jackson martinez e kondogbia 
ma penso sia soltanto un sogno


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Quindi Galliani e' passato dallo scroccare le cene a Giannino a godersi direttamente una vacanza in Spagna durante il calciomercato? Alla grande proprio



Ecco un altro indizio incontrovertibile del fatto che siano arrivati i big money.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Ancelotti è una leggenda del Milan. Vengo in Spagna per turismo, forse resterò fino a settembre e vedrò bellissime città come Siviglia (ride). Madrid è bella, si vive molto bene. Se ho parlato con Ancelotti? Non so, qui il mio telefono non funziona bene. Abbiamo un grande rapporto con Perez e con il Real. Se mi piace più Ancelotti o Emery? Non rispondo. Ho grandi amici al Real." Nel frattempo l'AD del Milan è andato via insieme ad Ernesto Bronzetti.*



L'affare Tevez non gli ha insegnato nulla. Quelli della curva avranno il coraggio di andarlo a prendere a Linate se dovesse tornare a mani vuote? Ne dubito.


----------



## Casnop (25 Maggio 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono anni che Galliani ci prende in giro con queste farse (la mezzala dagli occhi cerulei, la vicenda Tevez e quant'altro), quindi non facciamoci fregare. Se non conclude niente anche quest'anno dopo queste uscite spero rimanga a Madrid a vita.



Potremmo consigliargli piuttosto di andare a Montecarlo. C'è un clima più giovevole, una fiscalità decisamente favorevole. E soprattutto c'è Geoffrey Kondogbia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Potremmo consigliargli piuttosto di andare a Montecarlo. C'è un clima più giovevole, una fiscalità decisamente favorevole. E soprattutto c'è Geoffrey Kondogbia.


Madrid, Monaco, dove volete purchè riusciamo a liberarci di lui.

[MENTION=358]Lorenzo 89[/MENTION] evitiamo quelle parole per favore .


----------



## wfiesso (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quando c'è da fare chiarezza su questioni importanti scompare, quando c'è da fare il cabarettista non vede l'ora di farsi riprendere e fotografare.
> 
> A sto giro se non torna con uno tra Emery/Ancelotti e almeno un acquisto di un top player, dovrebbero aspettarlo a Linate coi pomodori e le uova.



premetto che secondo me stavolta sia lui che B si sono esposti troppo per essere solo una commedia, però ormai se non vedo non credo, quindi non mi illudo affatto.

comunque stavolta non solo "dovrebbero aspettarlo con pomodori e uova", ma credo proprio che se torna a mani vuote o con il solito scarto madrileno di 34 anni a linate lo aspettano per linciarlo, ormai la piazza ne ha fin sopra i capelli di lui, stavolta rischia grosso


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2015)

ma questo personaggio come si permette di PRENDERCI IN GIRO COSI ? qualcuno gli dica qualcosa .. un giornalista con le balls


----------



## kollaps (25 Maggio 2015)

E' ovvio che prima della finale di Europa League, su Emery non possa dire nulla...ed è ovvio che stia cercando di sviare l'interesse su altro (vedi Ancelotti) per non influenzarlo.
Il suo viaggio in Spagna è un'altra delle sue pagliacciate: metterà a posto l'affare Cerci, tratterà qualche giocatore e poi tra un paio di giorni, ufficializzeranno Emery, magari in aggiunta a qualcun'altro.
Diffiderei da Martinez, Mandzukic etc. visto che i nomi che fa, difficilmente corrispondono ai veri obiettivi.


----------



## Jack14 (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'affare Tevez non gli ha insegnato nulla. Quelli della curva avranno il coraggio di andarlo a prendere a Linate se dovesse tornare a mani vuote? Ne dubito.



Esatto al più metteranno fuori qualche striscione di contestazione...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'affare Tevez non gli ha insegnato nulla. Quelli della curva avranno il coraggio di andarlo a prendere a Linate se dovesse tornare a mani vuote? Ne dubito.



Spero proprio di si, visto tutti gli striscioni contro che gli hanno fatto in quest 'ultimo periodo



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ecco un altro indizio incontrovertibile del fatto che siano arrivati i big money.



Da oggi saremo la societa' con l'AD piu' vacanziero del mondo


----------



## Aragorn (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Ancelotti è una leggenda del Milan. Vengo in Spagna per turismo, forse resterò fino a settembre e vedrò bellissime città come Siviglia (ride). Madrid è bella, si vive molto bene. Se ho parlato con Ancelotti? Non so, qui il mio telefono non funziona bene. Abbiamo un grande rapporto con Perez e con il Real. Se mi piace più Ancelotti o Emery? Non rispondo. Ho grandi amici al Real." Nel frattempo l'AD del Milan è andato via insieme ad Ernesto Bronzetti.*



Questa gita turistica in terra iberica chiarirà definitivamente se abbiamo o meno soldi da investire. Se il Gallo torna a mani vuote possiamo già metterci l'animo in pace per la stagione 2015-16.


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Maggio 2015)

Intanto, mentre il Condom ci propina i soliti teatrini riguardanti: Mister X, "Vado a Madrid come turista però può essere che visiti altre città come Siviglia... [con tanto di faccia da pesce lesso che ridacchia]", "Monaco è di passaggio... [sempre con tanto di faccia da pesce lesso che ridacchia]" e bla bla bla, la Juve ha comprato Babbala.
Ma è mai possibile che questo chiacchiera sempre mentre gli altri, zitti zitti, fanno i fatti?

Galliani, per piacere: vai a Madrid e fai quello che devi fare, che sia portare Ancelotti, Emery, Simeone, Mandzukic o chicchessia, ma fallo senza tutte queste pagliacciate, che stiamo diventando la società più ridicola al Mondo.

Grazie.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Ancelotti è una leggenda del Milan. Vengo in Spagna per turismo, forse resterò fino a settembre e vedrò bellissime città come Siviglia (ride). Madrid è bella, si vive molto bene. Se ho parlato con Ancelotti? Non so, qui il mio telefono non funziona bene. Abbiamo un grande rapporto con Perez e con il Real. Se mi piace più Ancelotti o Emery? Non rispondo. Ho grandi amici al Real." Nel frattempo l'AD del Milan è andato via insieme ad Ernesto Bronzetti.*



Che pagliaccio...


----------



## Reblanck (25 Maggio 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Intanto, mentre il Condom ci propina i soliti teatrini riguardanti: Mister X, "Vado a Madrid come turista però può essere che visiti altre città come Siviglia... [con tanto di faccia da pesce lesso che ridacchia]", "Monaco è di passaggio... [sempre con tanto di faccia da pesce lesso che ridacchia]" e bla bla bla, la Juve ha comprato Babbala.
> Ma è mai possibile che questo chiacchiera sempre mentre gli altri, zitti zitti, fanno i fatti?
> 
> Galliani, per piacere: vai a Madrid e fai quello che devi fare, che sia portare Ancelotti, Emery, Simeone, Mandzukic o chicchessia, ma fallo senza tutte queste pagliacciate, che stiamo diventando la società più ridicola al Mondo.
> ...



Quoto,ma per piacere non comprare Mandzukic !


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Ancelotti è una leggenda del Milan. Vengo in Spagna per turismo, forse resterò fino a settembre e vedrò bellissime città come Siviglia (ride). Madrid è bella, si vive molto bene. Se ho parlato con Ancelotti? Non so, qui il mio telefono non funziona bene. Abbiamo un grande rapporto con Perez e con il Real. Se mi piace più Ancelotti o Emery? Non rispondo. Ho grandi amici al Real." Nel frattempo l'AD del Milan è andato via insieme ad Ernesto Bronzetti.*


Se anche ora ci prende in giro, mi sa che ce le prende di santa ragione stavolta. Non mi sembra ci sia l'aria adatta a sfottere ulteriormente una piazza inferocita come la nostra al momento, non gliela farebbero passare liscia. Sta rischiando tantissimo, spero che almeno questo lo sappia.
Anzichè abbassare la testa e lavorare nel silenzio, sta parlando fin troppo con spavalderia e arroganza con comportamenti da giullare anche dopo la stagione più disastrosa degli ultimi 30 anni e una tifoseria che ha ribadito a più riprese di volere la sua testa.


----------



## kollaps (25 Maggio 2015)

I teatrini ci sono sempre stati e con Galliani sempre ci saranno...sia perchè lui ama stare al centro dell'attenzione (come il suo presidente), sia per sviare l'attenzione su altre trattative. 
Quest'anno però è diverso, quest'anno i soldi ci sono. E' troppo sicuro di sè...gli striscioni pensate non li abbia letti ieri sera? 
Lo sa che questa può essere l'estate del suo riscatto e farà di tutto per "ripulire" la sua immagine


----------



## Victorss (25 Maggio 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se anche ora ci prende in giro, mi sa che ce le prende di santa ragione stavolta. Non mi sembra ci sia l'aria adatta a sfottere ulteriormente una piazza inferocita come la nostra al momento, non gliela farebbero passare liscia. Sta rischiando tantissimo, spero che almeno questo lo sappia.
> Anzichè abbassare la testa e lavorare nel silenzio, sta parlando fin troppo con spavalderia e arroganza con comportamenti da giullare anche dopo la stagione più disastrosa degli ultimi 30 anni e una tifoseria che ha ribadito a più riprese di volere la sua testa.



Solo uno scemo non si accorgerebbe che rischia grosso a spagliacciare in questo momento e Galliani é tutto fuorché scemo. È già fatta con Emery secondo me e porterà pure un giocatore prima delle elezioni.


----------



## franck3211 (25 Maggio 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Solo uno scemo non si accorgerebbe che rischia grosso a spagliacciare in questo momento e Galliani é tutto fuorché scemo. È già fatta con Emery secondo me e porterà pure un giocatore prima delle elezioni.


Medesima previsione che ho compiuto qualche settimana fa. Prima delle elezioni allenatore e giocatore e sarebbe l'ultima disperata mossa di SB di raccattare voti.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2015)

*Dai giornalisti spagnoli in pressing su Galliani arriva l'indiscrezione che l'ad rossonero si stia dirigendo nella sede dell'Atletico Madrid. Si parla di Torres-Cerci e anche di altro.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> I teatrini ci sono sempre stati e con Galliani sempre ci saranno...sia perchè lui ama stare al centro dell'attenzione (come il suo presidente), sia per sviare l'attenzione su altre trattative.
> *Quest'anno però è diverso*, quest'anno i soldi ci sono. *E' troppo sicuro di sè*...gli striscioni pensate non li abbia letti ieri sera?
> *Lo sa che questa può essere l'estate del suo riscatto *e farà di tutto per "ripulire" la sua immagine



Quanti anni è che diciamo sempre ste cose a Maggio/giugno?..a Luglio iniziano a volare le prime imprecazioni e ad Agosot esausti siamo con la bile che travasa...Porti a casa la pagnotta e poi vediamo se valeva i teatrini..la Juve ha preso Dybala in silenzio totale (han fatto più can can quelli che non l'hanno preso) visto il teatrino imbastito deve tornare almeno con 2-3 trattative chiuse di livello..


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se anche ora ci prende in giro, mi sa che ce le prende di santa ragione stavolta. Non mi sembra ci sia l'aria adatta a sfottere ulteriormente una piazza inferocita come la nostra al momento, non gliela farebbero passare liscia. Sta rischiando tantissimo, spero che almeno questo lo sappia.
> Anzichè abbassare la testa e lavorare nel silenzio, sta parlando fin troppo con spavalderia e arroganza con comportamenti da giullare anche dopo la stagione più disastrosa degli ultimi 30 anni e una tifoseria che ha ribadito a più riprese di volere la sua testa.



Lavorare al Milan è proprio la sua fortuna. Non voglio augurare il peggio a nessuno ma se lavorasse in qualche altro posto avrebbe perso quel suo modo di fare già da un bel pezzo.


----------



## Aragorn (25 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Dai giornalisti spagnoli in pressing su Galliani arriva l'indiscrezione che l'ad rossonero si stia dirigendo nella sede dell'Atletico Madrid. Si parla di Torres-Cerci e anche di altro.*



Tutto come previsto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Dai giornalisti spagnoli in pressing su Galliani arriva l'indiscrezione che l'ad rossonero si stia dirigendo nella sede dell'Atletico Madrid. Si parla di Torres-Cerci e anche di altro.*


Prevedibile che sarebbe andato a Madrid solo per parlare di Cerci.


----------



## Butcher (25 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Dai giornalisti spagnoli in pressing su Galliani arriva l'indiscrezione che l'ad rossonero si stia dirigendo nella sede dell'Atletico Madrid. Si parla di Torres-Cerci e anche di altro.*



Ormai è carta conosciuta.


----------



## kollaps (25 Maggio 2015)

Cerci è il primo dei giri che dovrà fare...ma veramente pensate che vada fino in Spagna solo per questo affare??
Cerci-Torres si può risolvere benissimo per telefono, avranno parlato delle eventuali soluzioni già nel momento in cui hanno iniziato l'operazione a Gennaio.
Ripeto: prima del 28 non sapremo nulla secondo me, e per quanto riguarda i giocatori è possibile che vada in Spagna per trattarne alcuni, ma non verranno ufficializzati tutti ora.
SE verranno presi, lo verremo a sapere dopo le elezioni. Per fare colpo ci vuole qualcuno di cui si possa parlare...una prima punta forte, di nome, non un Khedira qualsiasi.
Berlusconi deve rilanciare la sua immagine con qualcuno che riempia le prime pagine dei giornali, dei giocatori che completano e rafforzano realmente la squadra interessa solo ai tifosi con un po' di cervello...che non è il target a cui punta...


----------



## Snake (25 Maggio 2015)

rinfrescatemi la memoria perchè non ricordo, quando arrivò cerci si mosse in prima persona andando a madrid?


----------



## pazzomania (25 Maggio 2015)

Comunque ci ho pensato molto, e devo dire che questa storia della campagna elettorale, è l' unico motivo di quello che sta accadendo in questi giorni.

Non facciamo mercato prima di Agosto da tipo 10 anni, casualmente quest' anno, non dico a Giugno o Luglio,* MA ADDIRITTURA PRIMA DEL TERMINE DEL CAMPIONATO.* , casualmente in concomitanza dei giorni in cui si andrà a votare.

Suvvia!

Auguro che non sia tutta una presa in giro...


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Dai giornalisti spagnoli in pressing su Galliani arriva l'indiscrezione che l'ad rossonero si stia dirigendo nella sede dell'Atletico Madrid. Si parla di Torres-Cerci e anche di altro.*



Se finisce davvero così, al ritorno va accolto con pomodori, carote e sedano.


----------



## Butcher (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se finisce davvero così, al ritorno va accolto con pomodori, carote e sedano.



Finisce che gli tirano pure Inzaghi addosso


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque ci ho pensato molto, e devo dire che questa storia della campagna elettorale, è l' unico motivo di quello che sta accadendo in questi giorni.
> 
> Non facciamo mercato prima di Agosto da tipo 10 anni, casualmente quest' anno, non dico a Giugno o Luglio,* MA ADDIRITTURA PRIMA DEL TERMINE DEL CAMPIONATO.* , casualmente in concomitanza dei giorni in cui si andrà a votare.
> 
> ...



C'è stato anche un periodo che in campagna elettorale si era posticipato l'annuncio della cessione di Kaka...


----------



## Jack14 (25 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Dai giornalisti spagnoli in pressing su Galliani arriva l'indiscrezione che l'ad rossonero si stia dirigendo nella sede dell'Atletico Madrid. Si parla di Torres-Cerci e anche di altro.*



Vuole sicuramente fare lo scambio cerci/darmian. Ottimo direi con gia 2 terzini destri confermati e 0 centrocampisti e punte decenti...


----------



## The P (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se finisce davvero così, al ritorno va accolto con pomodori, carote e sedano.



Beh questo è sicuramente il motivo più probabile, certo che sarebbe quanto meno da sprovveduti aver fretta di "cambiare" il destino incrociato di questi due calciatori, già accordato fino all'anno prossimo, senza conoscere prima il gradimento del nuovo allenatore.
Certo, con Galliani non c'è da stupirsi in merito a stoltezze di questo tipo.


----------



## The P (25 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Dai giornalisti spagnoli in pressing su Galliani arriva l'indiscrezione che l'ad rossonero si stia dirigendo nella sede dell'Atletico Madrid. Si parla di Torres-Cerci e anche di altro.*



.


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> rinfrescatemi la memoria perchè non ricordo, quando arrivò cerci si mosse in prima persona andando a madrid?



No.
Andare a Madrid per parlare di Cerci e Torres sarebbe come se Ausilio andasse in Inghilterra per parlare di Alvarez.

La pentola bolle.


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Vuole sicuramente fare lo scambio cerci/darmian. Ottimo direi con gia 2 terzini destri confermati e 0 centrocampisti e punte decenti...



Abbiamo da rifare sia la difesa sia il centrocampo sia l'attacco. 
Da qualunque parte si inizia va bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Dai giornalisti spagnoli in pressing su Galliani arriva l'indiscrezione che l'ad rossonero si stia dirigendo nella sede dell'Atletico Madrid. Si parla di Torres-Cerci e anche di altro.*



Come si voleva dimostrare, per carità Galliani lo conosciamo tutti eh ma i giornalisti non scherzano nel prenderci in giro, dicono che il Milan e su tizio e caio e poi si viene a sapere che sono tutte cose non vere e ci credo che poi ci arrabbiamo ancora di più, boh vedremo.


----------



## Jack14 (25 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> No.
> Andare a Madrid per parlare di Cerci e Torres sarebbe come se Ausilio andasse in Inghilterra per parlare di Alvarez.
> 
> La pentola bolle.



Beh il discorso qua è diverso. Andrebbe a madrid per comprare definitivamente cerci. Per poi fare uno dei suoi magheggi con i soliti esiti nefasti


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'affare Tevez non gli ha insegnato nulla. Quelli della curva avranno il coraggio di andarlo a prendere a Linate se dovesse tornare a mani vuote? Ne dubito.



raga, ma cosa volete andare a prendere?!se lo vai a prendere in aeroporto accogliendolo con poca tranuillità,ti prendi come minimo 7 denunce diverse..non so piu in che modo dirvelo


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Dai giornalisti spagnoli in pressing su Galliani arriva l'indiscrezione che l'ad rossonero si stia dirigendo nella sede dell'Atletico Madrid. Si parla di Torres-Cerci e anche di altro.*









Ragazzi, questo è un pagliaccio da competizione... andate sul sito di AS e guardate il video del suo arrivo all'aeroporto... un buffone. S'è messo a parlare di Ibiza, Formentera


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> raga, ma cosa volete andare a prendere?!se lo vai a prendere in aeroporto accogliendolo con poca tranuillità,ti prendi come minimo 7 denunce diverse..non so piu in che modo dirvelo



Ovvio, ma si possono fare contestazioni civili come quelle già messe in atto negli ultimi tempi. Non bisogna limitarsi allo stadio, se proprietà e dirigenza continuano a sbagliare bisogna farglielo capire in modo civile ad ogni occasione buona. La protesta non deve fermarsi a ieri sera o all'ultima di campionato.


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ovvio, ma si possono fare contestazioni civili come quelle già messe in atto negli ultimi tempi. Non bisogna limitarsi allo stadio, se proprietà e dirigenza continuano a sbagliare bisogna farglielo capire in modo civile ad ogni occasione buona. La protesta non deve fermarsi a ieri sera o all'ultima di campionato.



non si possono organizzare manifestazioni o robe simili..mi spiace
ci vuole l'autorizzazione, altrimenti sei punibile di daspo+denuncia


----------



## Jaqen (25 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come si voleva dimostrare, per carità Galliani lo conosciamo tutti eh ma i giornalisti non scherzano nel prenderci in giro, dicono che il Milan e su tizio e caio e poi si viene a sapere che sono tutte cose non vere e ci credo che poi ci arrabbiamo ancora di più, boh vedremo.



Se continuate a credere a ogni cosa che dicono.
Un giornalista da una voce, da una domanda, da una mezza risposta... Crea l'articolo. Poi con tanta gente che segue il calcio è facile. Basta non cascarci. Galliani in 30 anni di Milan ha sempre chiuso ogni colpo in poco tempo.
I tormentoni non sono mai esistiti con lui


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Beh il discorso qua è diverso. Andrebbe a madrid per comprare definitivamente cerci. Per poi fare uno dei suoi magheggi con i soliti esiti nefasti



Non vai a Madrid per parlare di Cerci. 

Penso che il suo programma sia questo:

-incontro con l'Atletico Madrid (la butto lì: parleranno della questione Cerci e di Mandzukic, Godin e Mario Suarez).
-incontro con Ancelotti
-incontro con Perez 
-incontro con Braida a Barcellona
-viaggio a Siviglia
-viaggio a Monaco
-viaggio a Parigi


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Ancelotti è una leggenda del Milan. Vengo in Spagna per turismo, forse resterò fino a settembre e vedrò bellissime città come Siviglia (ride). Madrid è bella, si vive molto bene. Se ho parlato con Ancelotti? Non so, qui il mio telefono non funziona bene. Abbiamo un grande rapporto con Perez e con il Real. Se mi piace più Ancelotti o Emery? Non rispondo. Ho grandi amici al Real." Nel frattempo l'AD del Milan è andato via insieme ad Ernesto Bronzetti.*



Noi qui a soffrire e questo se la sta spassando allegramente 



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Dai giornalisti spagnoli in pressing su Galliani arriva l'indiscrezione che l'ad rossonero si stia dirigendo nella sede dell'Atletico Madrid. Si parla di Torres-Cerci e anche di altro.*



Torres e Cerci..... Se è tutto quì c'è da spararsi.



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che caratteristiche tecnico/tattiche ha Manzukic?
> 
> è un Destro, un Toni o un Van Basten?



Nessuno dei tre. È secondo me un buonissimo giocatore,ma non è un bomber. Aiuta tantissimo la squadra,lotta contro i difensori,da una mano nella distribuzione ed in generale fa giocare meglio i compagni d'attacco.
A noi servirebbe un centravanti completo,bravo a segnare e con la palla trai piedi (Cavani,Higuain,Benzema,Lewandowski,Jackson Martinez....).


----------



## Re Ricardo (25 Maggio 2015)

Video esilarante


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Video esilarante



quale video??


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2015)

*Galliani allo scoperto: "Mandzukic mi piace molto, incontrerò l'Atletico Madrid"*


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2015)

comunque mandzukic non è un bidone, non a caso era il centravanti del bayern monaco del triplete. Non scherziamo. Non sarà ibra, non sarà lewa ma è sicuramente di un livello superiore ai vari destro,immobile,okaka e compagnia. Ma com'è che noi tifosi non siamo mai contenti?? meglio l'italmilan?


----------



## Jaqen (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani allo scoperto: "Mandzukic mi piace molto, incontrerò l'Atletico Madrid"*



Se è un nome richiesto da Emery o chi altro a me va bene. Mandzukic per me è un buon giocatore, ma con la punta di diamante c'entra niente


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se continuate a credere a ogni cosa che dicono.
> Un giornalista da una voce, da una domanda, da una mezza risposta... Crea l'articolo. Poi con tanta gente che segue il calcio è facile. Basta non cascarci. Galliani in 30 anni di Milan ha sempre chiuso ogni colpo in poco tempo.
> I tormentoni non sono mai esistiti con lui



Appunto il mio era un discorso generale sui tifosi rossoneri , leggo in giro che è ancora pieno di milanisti che credono a quello che dice il gallo ecc rendiamo conto  ,io ormai non credo più a niente ormai ho perso la speranza da ormai 5/6 anni minimo, si legge di Emery ancelotti martinez ecc io non ci credo ormai abbiamo capito l'andazzo ovviamente se succederà qualcosa di serio sarò felice di ricredermi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani allo scoperto: "Mandzukic mi piace molto, incontrerò l'Atletico Madrid"*



 spero non sia l'ennesima figura di melma dell'estate 2015, esce da furbo allo scoperto cosi le squadre interessate si fanno anche loro avanti ma che furbizia..


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani allo scoperto: "Mandzukic mi piace molto, incontrerò l'Atletico Madrid"*



E ti pareva...

Speriamo che stia bluffando.


----------



## Butcher (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani allo scoperto: "Mandzukic mi piace molto, incontrerò l'Atletico Madrid"*



Ma come è possibile che andiamo a prendere sempre quello più scarso!? SEMPRE!


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani allo scoperto: "Mandzukic mi piace molto, incontrerò l'Atletico Madrid"*



E' un'apertura abbastanza importante, però senza soldi puoi parlare quanto vuoi ma un altro prestito non ce lo concedono.


----------



## Smarx10 (25 Maggio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> comunque mandzukic non è un bidone, non a caso era il centravanti del bayern monaco del triplete. Non scherziamo. Non sarà ibra, non sarà lewa ma è sicuramente di un livello superiore ai vari destro,immobile,okaka e compagnia. Ma com'è che noi tifosi non siamo mai contenti?? meglio l'italmilan?



Secondo me dipende tutto da quanto lo pagano. Io personalmente proverei a prendere Falcao più che Mandzukic, è più che normale fare una stagione non buona dopo un infortunio alle ginocchia, e sono più che sicuro che quest'anno il colombiano tornerà a far paura al mondo. Se poi consideriamo che lui a Monaco non ci resta si può provare a prenderlo. Piuttosto che spendere 20 milioni per Mandzukic io ne spenderei una 7-8 per un prestito di Falcao con magari Menez come contropartita. Anche contando l'ingaggio si risparmierebbe rispetto a prendere Mandzukic, e come caratteristiche Falcao ci serve di più. Poi chiaro, se viene Mandzukic non è che ci mettiamo a piangere


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> comunque mandzukic non è un bidone, non a caso era il centravanti del bayern monaco del triplete. Non scherziamo. Non sarà ibra, non sarà lewa ma è sicuramente di un livello superiore ai vari destro,immobile,okaka e compagnia. Ma com'è che noi tifosi non siamo mai contenti?? meglio l'italmilan?



Gli interessi ormai pubblici per Mandzukic e Kondogbia testimoniano che l'ItalMilan inteso come un Milan totalmente italiano è solo una suggestione. 
L'ItalMilan ci sarà, ma nel senso di uno zoccolo duro di italiani forti e/o affidabili e/o promettenti. 

L'eventuale arrivo di Mandzukic non precluderebbe comunque un altro grande colpo in attacco. 
Si sistemerebbe semplicemente la questione prima punta. 

Una cosa è certa: Kondogbia è uno che si può prendere a prescindere da chi sia il prossimo allenatore. Trattare uno cme Mandzukic può essere invece solo su indicazione del prossimo allenatore.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2015)

ma secondo voi un cavani, un j martinez verrebbe in un milan disastrato che non partecipa nemmeno in europa league?? dai su siamo seri. La squadra va rifondata con gente di qualità e di un certo livello. Ma non possiamo pretendere fin da subito giocatori tipo cavani, lewa ecc...ci vorranno almeno due anni prima di poter rivedere questo tipo di giocatori. Ovviamente tutto questo se è vero che ci sono soldi e che si vuole ritornare a certi livelli, perché il pericolo campagna elettorale è ancora fortissimo.


----------



## Smarx10 (25 Maggio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma secondo voi un cavani, un j martinez verrebbe in un milan disastrato che non partecipa nemmeno in europa league?? dai su siamo seri. La squadra va rifondata con gente di qualità e di un certo livello. Ma non possiamo pretendere fin da subito giocatori tipo cavani, lewa ecc...ci vorranno almeno due anni prima di poter rivedere questo tipo di giocatori. Ovviamente tutto questo se è vero che ci sono soldi e che si vuole ritornare a certi livelli, perché il pericolo campagna elettorale è ancora fortissimo.



È tutta questione di progetto e di soldi. Il Milan, nonostante tutto, continua ad avere un minimo di fascino internazionale. Se si riesce a dimostrare di avere un progetto e di avere i soldi necessari per tornare ai vertici da subito non la vedo impossibile come cosa. L'anno scorso Di Maria e Falcao sono andati allo United, che non giocava neppure l'Europa League. Perchè ci sono andati? Progetto e soldi.


----------



## Aragorn (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani allo scoperto: "Mandzukic mi piace molto, incontrerò l'Atletico Madrid"*





Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma come è possibile che andiamo a prendere sempre quello più scarso!? SEMPRE!



Quando ho letto http://www.milanworld.net/di-marzio-mandzukic-e-kondogbia-i-grandi-colpi-vt28420.html non avevo dubbi che fra i due sarebbe arrivato il croato


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani allo scoperto: "Mandzukic mi piace molto, incontrerò l'Atletico Madrid"*



Giustamente dall'Atletico Madrid negli ultimi anni si sono mosso attaccanti come Aguero, Diego Costa, Falcao... e noi andiamo a prendere Mandzukic


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani allo scoperto: "Mandzukic mi piace molto, incontrerò l'Atletico Madrid"*



Per la cronaca: Mandzukic è un giocatore che Conte aveva chiesto più volte alla Juve.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani allo scoperto: "Mandzukic mi piace molto, incontrerò l'Atletico Madrid"*



Il Manzo ha sempre fatto goal, ha ancora 29 anni, esperienza internazionale e verrebbe via ad un buon prezzo. Unico neo: non risolve le partite da solo, gli va costruita una squadra decente attorno. Ma è un centravanti di tutto rispetto.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per la cronaca: Mandzukic è un giocatore che Conte aveva chiesto più volte alla Juve.



Ma lascialo perdere Conte, che resta in nazionale.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Giustamente dall'Atletico Madrid negli ultimi anni si sono mosso attaccanti come Aguero, Diego Costa, Falcao... e noi andiamo a prendere Mandzukic



Siamo passati da essere i netturbini del Real ai netturbini dell'Atletico.


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma lascialo perdere Conte, che resta in nazionale.



Non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco. Milan o non Milan.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

Quest'anno Mandzukic in Liga ha fatto 12 gol. Con gli attaccanti che arrivano dalla Spagna (a meno che non siano iper fenomeni) devi dividere il numero dei gol segnato per due. Fate voi...


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani allo scoperto: "Mandzukic mi piace molto, incontrerò l'Atletico Madrid"*



Tipico acquisto Gallianesco: va a trattare un nome che ha sentito alla televisione senza averlo mai visto.
Costa tanto e ci serve altro.


----------



## franck3211 (25 Maggio 2015)

[MENTION=1904]franck3211[/MENTION] qui ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Manzo ha sempre fatto goal, ha ancora 29 anni, esperienza internazionale e verrebbe via ad un buon prezzo. Unico neo: non risolve le partite da solo, gli va costruita una squadra decente attorno. Ma è un centravanti di tutto rispetto.



E' un centravanti piuttosto completo, non di sicuro un bomber da 30 gol l'anno, ma è un generoso, uno che sa far reparto da solo, che sa sbattersi e sopratutto far si che i compagni rendano al meglio.


----------



## kollaps (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quest'anno Mandzukic in Liga ha fatto 12 gol. Con gli attaccanti che arrivano dalla Spagna (a meno che non siano iper fenomeni) devi dividere il numero dei gol segnato per due. Fate voi...




Mandzukic non è adatto al gioco dell'Atletico...difesa e contropiede...lui è un giocatore che fa movimento, ti tiene alta la squadra e la mette dentro, al Bayern ha fatto bene infatti. Non ti fa gli scatti saltando mezza difesa in velocità.
Detto questo, già il fatto che ne stia parlando così apertamente mi fa pensare che non sia lui il predestinato, anzi...sta coprendo altri suoi giri loschi.
Emery ha avuto negredo e bacca che non mi pare abbiano le caratteristiche di mandzukic
Poi, se arriva, tutto di guadagnato eh per l'amor di Dio...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quest'anno Mandzukic in Liga ha fatto 12 gol. Con gli attaccanti che arrivano dalla Spagna (a meno che non siano iper fenomeni) devi dividere il numero dei gol segnato per due. Fate voi...



In tutto comunque anche quest'anno ha timbrato 20 volte il cartellino in 43 apparizioni. In carriera ha una media di quasi 1 goal ogni due partite, ma ha sempre giocato in squadre organizzate. Ovvio che se lo inserisci nel Milan attuale fa la stessa fine di Destro e Torres, ma stiamo parlando di un attaccante ancora integro sia fisicamente che mentalmente. La speranza è che, nel caso, venga supportato da un centrocampo diverso dall'attuale.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> È tutta questione di progetto e di soldi. Il Milan, nonostante tutto, continua ad avere un minimo di fascino internazionale. Se si riesce a dimostrare di avere un progetto e di avere i soldi necessari per tornare ai vertici da subito non la vedo impossibile come cosa. L'anno scorso Di Maria e Falcao sono andati allo United, che non giocava neppure l'Europa League. Perchè ci sono andati? Progetto e soldi.



ma tu mi stai paragonando il Manchester Utd con il milan??? ma veramente? dai su torniamo con i piedi per terra. In questo momento siamo una squadra dalla grande storia ma ai minimi come appeal per in grandi giocatori. Ammesso sia vero che avevamo provato a prendere dybala, secondo te perché non è venuto al milan? ormai lo sanno tutti che siamo senza soldi e che non c'è programmazione. Se arrivassero i cinesi, o qualche altra opzione che ci permetterà di migliorare la rosa, sarà cmq impossibile o difficilissimo prendere top di livello mondiale. Ben vengano i Kondogbia,mandzukic, darmian..ecc. Gente che ti migliora la rosa in modo importante e che ti permette di costruire una base su cui poi aggiungere in futuro dei potenziali top player e giocatori già pronti ed affermati, tipo cavani per l'appunto. Non siamo a fifa, o football manager dove in un anno costruisci una squadra top. Ci vuole tempo e programmazione, cosa che fino ad oggi difettano nel milan. La juve vinse uno scudo con matri/vucinic, e da lì sono riusciti a diventare la squadra che è oggi, ma nel giro di 4 anni!! non 1.


----------



## Jack14 (25 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' un centravanti piuttosto completo, non di sicuro un bomber da 30 gol l'anno, ma è un generoso, uno che sa far reparto da solo, che sa sbattersi e sopratutto far si che i compagni rendano al meglio.



Un Pazzini con i piedi buoni


----------



## raducioiu (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani allo scoperto: "Mandzukic mi piace molto, incontrerò l'Atletico Madrid"*



Mai piaciuto, ma piuttosto che i giocatoretti italiani va benissimo.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Mandzukic non è adatto al gioco dell'Atletico...difesa e contropiede...lui è un giocatore che fa movimento, ti tiene alta la squadra e la mette dentro, al Bayern ha fatto bene infatti. Non ti fa gli scatti saltando mezza difesa in velocità.
> Detto questo, già il fatto che ne stia parlando così apertamente mi fa pensare che non sia lui il predestinato, anzi...sta coprendo altri suoi giri loschi.
> Emery ha avuto negredo e bacca che non mi pare abbiano le caratteristiche di mandzukic
> Poi, se arriva, tutto di guadagnato per l'amor di Dio...



Si, sono d'accordo con la seconda parte del tuo messaggio. Anzi, più che altro lo spero.

Fidatevi, come per Destro e i suoi fratelli, questo Mandzukic NON è l'attaccante che fa per noi.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quest'anno Mandzukic in Liga ha fatto 12 gol. Con gli attaccanti che arrivano dalla Spagna (a meno che non siano iper fenomeni) devi dividere il numero dei gol segnato per due. Fate voi...



Larrivey 11 gol quest'anno 

Mandzukic non mi fa vomitare, ci mancherebbe e rispetto a Destro e Spazzini almeno è un calciatore. Sta di fatto che ha sempre segnato poco, anche prima di passare al Bayern (dove segnano praticamente tutti). E' un attaccante che ti va appena in doppiacifra e stop. Se viene lui come acquisto BIG in attacco, stiamo messi coi c...
Poi si può pure sbattere, fare sportellate, aggiustare i bulloni delle panchine negli spogliatoi, quello che vuole. Ma abbiamo bisogno di un attaccante TOP, non di di una via di mezzo.


----------



## kollaps (25 Maggio 2015)

Piuttosto, conoscendo i nostri polli, se arriva un nome altisonante, sarà l'attaccante...è più facile che arrivino giocatori medio/buoni in altre zone del campo che in attacco...è sempre stato così al milan.
Mandzukic è lo specchietto per le allodole di quest'anno


----------



## The P (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani allo scoperto: "Mandzukic mi piace molto, incontrerò l'Atletico Madrid"*



In un mercato in cui si muovono Falcao, Dybala, Cavani, Higuain, Martinez e forse Ibra il Gallo fa lo splendido con Mandzukic 

Ma dove vogliamo andare??? Siamo finiti. Finiti. Rassegnamoci.


----------



## Snake (25 Maggio 2015)

gli ennesimi 15-20 mil buttati nel cesso, fate la somma di tutti i soldi spesi per questi medioman e c'è da piangere, ma prenderne uno davvero forte no che schifo


----------



## Reblanck (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani allo scoperto: "Mandzukic mi piace molto, incontrerò l'Atletico Madrid"*



Che dio ce la scampi 
Preferisco Pazzini allora.


----------



## mark (25 Maggio 2015)

Per me è tutta campagna elettorale, magari prenderà si Mandzukic, ma col prestito con diritto di riscatto; in questo modo i tifosi penseranno che ci sono i soldi e si farà un gran mercato ed una volta finite le elezioni si inizierà con i "siamo a posto così" e si farà il solito mercato penoso senza progettazione..


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Larrivey 11 gol quest'anno
> 
> Mandzukic non mi fa vomitare, ci mancherebbe e rispetto a Destro e Spazzini almeno è un calciatore. Sta di fatto che ha sempre segnato poco, anche prima di passare al Bayern (dove segnano praticamente tutti). E' un attaccante che ti va appena in doppiacifra e stop. Se viene lui come acquisto BIG in attacco, stiamo messi coi c...
> Poi si può pure sbattere, fare sportellate, aggiustare i bulloni delle panchine negli spogliatoi, quello che vuole. Ma abbiamo bisogno di un attaccante TOP, non di di una via di mezzo.



Non è Mandzukic che fa vendere gli abbonamenti o che cambia gli equilibri, ma penso che la società non abbia la benchè minima intenzione di spacciarlo per un grande colpo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani allo scoperto: "Mandzukic mi piace molto, incontrerò l'Atletico Madrid"*



A me piace, beh certo Falcao ecc sarebbe molto ma molto meglio ma non lo schiferei assolutamente se pensiamo che fino a due giorni fa si parlare di Destro rinnovo prestito, Immobile Okaka ecc


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani allo scoperto: "Mandzukic mi piace molto, incontrerò l'Atletico Madrid"*





The P ha scritto:


> In un mercato in cui si muovono Falcao, Dybala, Cavani, Higuain, Martinez e forse Ibra il Gallo fa lo splendido con Mandzukic
> 
> Ma dove vogliamo andare??? Siamo finiti. Finiti. Rassegnamoci.



Tra l'altro adesso voglio proprio vedere le indiscutibili doti di Galliani. Voglio vedere proprio quali saranno i giocatori top che riuscirà a convincere a venire a giocare in una squadra senza Champions League. Quelli che hai detto tu sono giocatori che vogliono giocare in Europa (e Falcao già ha perso un anno allo United), il miglior dirigente della via Lattea dovrebbe essere capace di convincerli.

Io mi gioco il mio euro che noi prendiamo Mandzukic (che l'Atletico vuole scaricare) e loro fanno ritornare Falcao.


----------



## Victorss (25 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> gli ennesimi 15-20 mil buttati nel cesso, fate la somma di tutti i soldi spesi per questi medioman e c'è da piangere, ma prenderne uno davvero forte no che schifo



IO non capisco come si fa a schifare un giocatore come Mandzukic..è un giocatore di livello internazionale r quest'anno ha segnato 20 goal in stagione in una squadra che gioca SOLO in contropiede e bada piu a distruggere il gioco che a costruirlo. Non so allora teniamoci Menez falso nueve, Destro che non sa stoppare un pallone o i resti di Torres..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Larrivey 11 gol quest'anno
> 
> Mandzukic non mi fa vomitare, ci mancherebbe e rispetto a Destro e Spazzini almeno è un calciatore. Sta di fatto che ha sempre segnato poco, anche prima di passare al Bayern (dove segnano praticamente tutti). E' un attaccante che ti va appena in doppiacifra e stop. Se viene lui come acquisto BIG in attacco, stiamo messi coi c...
> Poi si può pure sbattere, fare sportellate, aggiustare i bulloni delle panchine negli spogliatoi, quello che vuole. Ma abbiamo bisogno di un attaccante TOP, non di di una via di mezzo.



CI serve un centravanti che aiuti la squadra, non il contrario
George Weah arrivava anche lui a malapena in doppia cifra, ma era un centravanti pazzesco


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quest'anno Mandzukic in Liga ha fatto 12 gol. Con gli attaccanti che arrivano dalla Spagna (a meno che non siano iper fenomeni) devi dividere il numero dei gol segnato per due. Fate voi...


quotone alla grande. meglio destro a questo punto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> IO non capisco come si fa a schifare un giocatore come Mandzukic..è un giocatore di livello internazionale r quest'anno ha segnato 20 goal in stagione in una squadra che gioca SOLO in contropiede e bada piu a distruggere il gioco che a costruirlo. Non so allora teniamoci Menez falso nueve, Destro che non sa stoppare un pallone o i resti di Torres..



Concordo con te, attualmente non siamo nella posizione di schifare uno così. Anche perché sul fronte societario non c'è ancora nulla di ufficiale, quindi non sappiamo se Galliani si muove con le tasche piene o vuote.


----------



## koti (25 Maggio 2015)

Comunque Mandzukic fino ad un anno fa per il nostro budget era un acquisto proibitivo, ricordo che piaceva ma non c'erano possibilità di prenderlo. 
Il fatto che adesso possiamo permettercelo mi fa pensare che...


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> CI serve un centravanti che aiuti la squadra, non il contrario
> George Weah arrivava anche lui a malapena in doppia cifra, ma era un centravanti pazzesco



Il centravanti da che mondo è mondo deve segnare, e la squadra dovrebbe aiutarlo (e se è forte dovrebbe segnare anche senza l'aiuto della squadra). Poi magari il calcio è cambiato e non me sono accorto


----------



## il condor (25 Maggio 2015)

Ma non è possibile quando hai un gruzzoletto andarlo a buttare sempre nel bidone. Jackson martinez, falcao e questo va su mandzukic. 
N.B. Condor, se a mandzukic gli dai a centrocampo altri falegnami il risultato è uguale a torres e destro.


----------



## Casnop (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In tutto comunque anche quest'anno ha timbrato 20 volte il cartellino in 43 apparizioni. In carriera ha una media di quasi 1 goal ogni due partite, ma ha sempre giocato in squadre organizzate. Ovvio che se lo inserisci nel Milan attuale fa la stessa fine di Destro e Torres, ma stiamo parlando di un attaccante ancora integro sia fisicamente che mentalmente. La speranza è che, nel caso, venga supportato da un centrocampo diverso dall'attuale.



E' un giocatore che esalta il lavoro dei compagni: due anni fa spazzolò tutti i trofei in palio in Germania, Europa e mondo con il suo Bayern, facendo giocare e segnare contemporaneamente Muller, Robben, Ribery, Pizarro, Schweinsteiger, Kroos, e agire due esterni poco difensivi come Lahm e Alaba. In più piazzò il marchio 22 volte. Non è Ibrahimovic, che regge la scena da solo, ma migliora i compagni di reparto con cui gioca, ed indipendentemente dalle loro caratteristiche. Mandzukic chiama almeno un altro bombardiere in attacco. Il nome? Non saprei, ma Falcao l'altro giorno scriveva che è arrivato il momento delle scelte importanti, ed il giorno dopo è tornato a Montecarlo, dove ha giocato, male. Tutto qui?


----------



## robs91 (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani allo scoperto: "Mandzukic mi piace molto, incontrerò l'Atletico Madrid"*



Se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino altro che soldi dai cinesi,mi sa che sarà il solito mercato di prestiti con diritto di riscatto...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il centravanti da che mondo è mondo deve segnare, e la squadra dovrebbe aiutarlo (e se è forte dovrebbe segnare anche senza l'aiuto della squadra). Poi magari il calcio è cambiato e non me sono accorto



No, non è cambiato e strano che non te ne sia accorto :

Mai sentito parlare di Di, Natale, Tevez, Del Piero, Baggio, Sevcenko, Signori, Chiesa C. Ronaldo, Messi ecc ecc, tutti goleador delle loro squadre e nessuno punta centrale?


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2015)

Prima che Madzukic, andavo sparato su Jackson Martinez......


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il centravanti da che mondo è mondo deve segnare, e la squadra dovrebbe aiutarlo (e se è forte dovrebbe segnare anche senza l'aiuto della squadra). Poi magari il calcio è cambiato e non me sono accorto




si, ma tutto dipende da come gioca la squadra.


----------



## Snake (25 Maggio 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> IO non capisco come si fa a schifare un giocatore come Mandzukic..è un giocatore di livello internazionale r quest'anno ha segnato 20 goal in stagione in una squadra che gioca SOLO in contropiede e bada piu a distruggere il gioco che a costruirlo. Non so allora teniamoci Menez falso nueve, Destro che non sa stoppare un pallone o i resti di Torres..



mi sembra di rileggere gli stessi discorsi su torres quando è arrivato, giocatore di livello internazionale, i suoi gol li ha fatti bla bla bla. Manzucoso non dico che sia scarso ma è un giocatore che nel Milan farebbe la fine di tutti quelli che hai citato pur essendo di un livello superiore, non è un giocatore che ti fa fare un salto di qualità significativo. Se poi mi fai i botti di capodanno sulle fasce e a centrocampo mi tappo il naso e mi accontento del croato.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

Mario Gomez al Bayern aveva segnato 75 gol (!!) in poco più di 100 partite. Guardatelo ora.


----------



## arcanum (25 Maggio 2015)

Mandzukic ha una caratteristica che ai vari Gilardino boys (Destro, Pazzini, Matri, ecc), nonchè quasi tutta la nostra rosa, manca: la caparbietà e la cattiveria demoniaca.

Quindi si, è un giocatore fisico che non ha affatto le caratteristiche del dribblatore scatenato, però quando scende in campo è una bestia. Classico giocatore dell'est che non molla mai, una carognaccia.

Il prossimo anno vorrei giocatori seri e/o bestie assatanate in campo. 
Il periodo dei Boateng/Constant/Balotelli dev'essere un ricordo lontano...stop a creste, capelli tinti e facce di c...


----------



## Victorss (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mario Gomez al Bayern aveva segnato 75 gol (!!) in poco più di 100 partite. Guardatelo ora.



Ma cosa centra? Mario Gomez è fisicamente da rottamare, mentre Mandzukic è completamente integro. Il Mario Gomez del BAyern prima degli infortuni lo prenderei ora ad occhi chiusi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2015)

Beh ha semplicemente detto che gli piace ma dal mi piace a prenderlo c'è ne passa


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma cosa centra? Mario Gomez è fisicamente da rottamare, mentre Mandzukic è completamente integro. Il Mario Gomez del BAyern prima degli infortuni lo prenderei ora ad occhi chiusi.



Significa che quanto fatto al Bayern non va considerato in ottica Milan. E' una squadra talmente stellare e iper organizzata che tutti rendono al 200%. Noi non siamo il Bayer. Anzi, siamo distanti anni luce. Abbiamo bisogno di gente che risolva le partite dal nulla.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani allo scoperto: "Mandzukic mi piace molto, incontrerò l'Atletico Madrid"*





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> No, non è cambiato e strano che non te ne sia accorto :
> 
> Mai sentito parlare di Di, Natale, Tevez, Del Piero, Baggio, Sevcenko, Signori, Chiesa C. Ronaldo, Messi ecc ecc, tutti goleador delle loro squadre e nessuno punta centrale?



Non ho capito questi esempi. Al di là del discorso seconda punta/punta centrale i migliori attaccanti del panorama calcistico, attualmente (Messi, Suarez, Tevez, Diego Costa, Aguero, eccetera eccetera) sono considerati tali perché ti risolvono le partite, segnano gol a grappoli, o perchè ti mettono il compagno in porta con assist, non perché fanno i sacrifici e finiscono la partita con la maglia sudata. Fanno anche questo, ma è una cosa sussidiaria.

Ovviamente, come ha detto sopra @Snake, se mi compri due esterni offensivi coi controc., un centrocampista offensivo forte e un centrocampo da leccarsi i baffi, allora Mandzukic ha pure senso. Altrimenti se dobbiamo ripresentarci con El Shaarway e Honda (o chi per loro) al prossimo campionato succederà, come ampiamente pronosticabile, che mentre Manduzkic fa a spallate con Chiellini, Tevez prende palla e con una sassata segna e ti risolve la partita.


----------



## franck3211 (25 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1904]franck3211[/MENTION] qui ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede


Non capisco cosa ho detto di male. Ho esposto un pensiero senza offendere ne tantomeno dire che la dovete pensare come me. Mi sembra un provvedimento un po' esagerato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Maggio 2015)

Incredibile... Ancora Galliani a decidere il mercato. SENZA ALLENATORE. E questo sarebbe un grande dirigente secondo i giornalai? Pietà.


----------



## Victorss (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non ho capito questi esempi. Al di là del discorso seconda punta/punta centrale i migliori attaccanti del panorama calcistico, attualmente (Messi, Suarez, Tevez, Diego Costa, Aguero, eccetera eccetera) sono considerati tali perché ti risolvono le partite, segnano gol a grappoli, o perchè ti mettono il compagno in porta con assist, non perché fanno i sacrifici e finiscono la partita con la maglia sudata. Fanno anche questo, ma è una cosa sussidiaria.
> 
> Ovviamente, come ha detto sopra [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION], se mi compri due esterni offensivi coi controc., un centrocampista offensivo forte e un centrocampo da leccarsi i baffi, allora Mandzukic ha pure senso. Altrimenti se dobbiamo ripresentarci con El Shaarway e Honda (o chi per loro) al prossimo campionato succederà, come ampiamente pronosticabile, che mentre Manduzkic fa a spallate con Chiellini, Tevez prende palla e con una sassata segna e ti risolve la partita.



Se si spende il grano per Mandzukic vuol dire che i soldi ci sono. Se ci sono i soldi vuol dire che si può costruire una squadra con cognizione di causa. Se si prende Mandzukic vuol dire che si ha un idea di come mettere lui in condizione di tornare utile alla squadra. In caso contrario avete ragione assolutamente. Se la squadra rimane questa con il solo innesto di josè Mauri allora prendere uno come MAndzukic non ha senso. Detto questo anche io ho altre preferenze rispetto a MAndzukic ma da qui a chiamarlo "bidone" "soldi buttati" e paragonarlo a MArio Gomez distrutto che si è rotto pure le ossa delle dita delle mani non mi sembra giusto.


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> In un mercato in cui si muovono Falcao, Dybala, Cavani, Higuain, Martinez e forse Ibra il Gallo fa lo splendido con Mandzukic
> 
> Ma dove vogliamo andare??? Siamo finiti. Finiti. Rassegnamoci.



Sono ancora scettico sul reale interesse per Mandzukic.
Se è un depistaggio per favorire un'altra trattiva, allora ha senso.
Se l'interesse è vero, allora arriverebbe su precisa indicazione del prossimo allenatore.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani allo scoperto: "Mandzukic mi piace molto, incontrerò l'Atletico Madrid"*




.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

*Galliani nella sede della Doyen: come riporta Sportmediaset l'A.D. rossonero si trova nella sede della Doyen Sports che cura gli interessi anche di Unai Emery, tecnico molto seguito dal Milan.*


----------



## Victorss (25 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sono ancora scettico sul reale interesse per Mandzukic.
> Se è un depistaggio per favorire un'altra trattiva, allora ha senso.
> Se l'interesse è vero, allora arriverebbe su precisa indicazione del prossimo allenatore.



Anche secondo me Mandzukic è il tipo di giocatore che potrebbe arrivare sotto richiesta precisa di un allenatore con una precisa idea di gioco.


----------



## Victorss (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani nella sede della Doyen: come riporta Sportmediaset l'A.D. rossonero si trova nella sede della Doyen Sports che cura gli interessi anche di Unai Emery, tecnico molto seguito dal Milan.*



Che Pistocchi ci abbia preso?


----------



## kollaps (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani nella sede della Doyen: come riporta Sportmediaset l'A.D. rossonero si trova nella sede della Doyen Sports che cura gli interessi anche di Unai Emery, tecnico molto seguito dal Milan.*




Eccolo là!
Si è incontrato non so quante volte con Nelio Lucas nell'ultimo mese e mezzo, non credete che qualcuno in orbita Doyen arrivi, Mr Bee a prescindere?
Falcao e Kondogbia mi sembrano ottime piste per dire.
Due parole su Mandzukic e già si è scatenato un polverone...non mi ricordo nemmeno le occasioni in cui Galliani ha detto: "mi piace tizio, mi piace caio"
Le sue parole, in questi casi, valgono 0...altro che Mandzukic.

Uno che non vuole fare mercato, vede tutta questa gente in un pomeriggio??
Come previsto, sta mettendo a posto varie cose in ottica di una futura ufficializzazione...oggi e domani usciranno tante di quelle piste, che non ci staremo nemmeno dietro probabilmente...


----------



## Casnop (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani nella sede della Doyen: come riporta Sportmediaset l'A.D. rossonero si trova nella sede della Doyen Sports che cura gli interessi anche di Unai Emery, tecnico molto seguito dal Milan.*



E di Kondogbia. E di Falcao. La cosa più bella di una informazione è la sua completezza.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non ho capito questi esempi. Al di là del discorso seconda punta/punta centrale i migliori attaccanti del panorama calcistico, attualmente (Messi, Suarez, Tevez, Diego Costa, Aguero, eccetera eccetera) sono considerati tali perché ti risolvono le partite, segnano gol a grappoli, o perchè ti mettono il compagno in porta con assist, non perché fanno i sacrifici e finiscono la partita con la maglia sudata. Fanno anche questo, ma è una cosa sussidiaria.
> 
> Ovviamente, come ha detto sopra [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION], se mi compri due esterni offensivi coi controc., un centrocampista offensivo forte e un centrocampo da leccarsi i baffi, allora Mandzukic ha pure senso. Altrimenti se dobbiamo ripresentarci con El Shaarway e Honda (o chi per loro) al prossimo campionato succederà, come ampiamente pronosticabile, che mentre Manduzkic fa a spallate con Chiellini, Tevez prende palla e con una sassata segna e ti risolve la partita.



Questo è un argomentone, di cui prima o poi vorrei fare un editoriale, con tutti gli esempi della storia

in sunto molti ritengono, non solo i tifosi ma anche addetti ai lavori incapaci, che il centravanti sia per forza il finalizzatore della manovra, da li nasce l'acquisto dei famosi pipponi "realizzatori" vedi per noi i Pazzini Gilardino Destro ecc.
Invece il centravanti è una figura tatticamente indispensabile in una squadra è il vero regista offensivo con i suoi movimenti o le sue sponde, persino i trequartisti più talentuosi non possono fare il loro mestiere (gli assist) senza i movimenti dettati da quest'ultimo.
Il fare gol è secondario e deriva essenzialmente dall'essere tendenzialmente l'uomo più avanzato, ma nulla esclude come spesso accada che il compito di "finalizzatore" sia affidato ad un ala o un trequartista, a volte addirittura alla mezzale che si inserisce.

Perciò la scelta del centravanti deve cadere su chi sa giocare con la squadra, anche se non dovesse segnare tantissimo.

Poi ovvio che se è un Ibra o un Van Basten che fanno entrambe le cose, evviva


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E di Kondogbia. E di Falcao. La cosa più bella di una informazione è la sua completezza.



Ho riportato quello che ha scritto Sportmediaset  Comunque quei due non sono in Spagna, Emery sì e di solito Galliani incontra Nelio Lucas sempre in Italia. Può essere anche una visita informale


----------



## Lorenzo (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Significa che quanto fatto al Bayern non va considerato in ottica Milan. E' una squadra talmente stellare e iper organizzata che tutti rendono al 200%. Noi non siamo il Bayer. Anzi, siamo distanti anni luce. Abbiamo bisogno di gente che risolva le partite dal nulla.



Mario Gomez non ha mica cominciato a segnare al Bayern, eh? Aveva fatto tre buonissime stagioni allo Stoccarda, e non si può dire che quella fosse una squadra stellare iper organizzata. Tra l'altro quando arrivò il Bayern non era la macchina da guerra che è oggi...
Il tuo discorso non vuol dire niente. Mandzukic andato via dal Bayern i suoi 20 gollettini li ha fatti comunque. Ovvio che pure io preferisco un Cavani, ma Mandzukic è tutt'altro che un cesso.


----------



## Casnop (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho riportato quello che ha scritto Sportmediaset  Comunque quei due non sono in Spagna, Emery sì e di solito Galliani incontra Nelio Lucas sempre in Italia. Può essere anche una visita informale



Quello è molto probabile. AS in queste ore dà il Real su Emery, i sondaggi su Benitez nel madridismo sono stati pessimi. Sembra che ci sia un problemino per vecchi screzi tra il tecnico e Isco. Ma se comincia a tuonare a Madrid, prima o poi piove.


----------



## kollaps (25 Maggio 2015)

Se io dovessi comprare un giocatore a Roma, ma non lo volessi far sapere a nessuno, ovviamente non mi presenterei nella sede di Pallotta, altrimenti nel giro di un giorno sui giornali ci sarebbero 20 titoli sul tal giocatore.
L'idea che mi sono fatto è che Galliani abbia alzato tutto questo polverone sul suo viaggio in Spagna per coprire tutt'altro...chi è che si muove senza sapere chi trattare? Mandzukic, forse. Ci sono giocatori interessanti...
E' tutto fumo.
Probabilmente sta mettendo a posto qualche contratto, o risolvendo operazioni minori, ma non penso che il nostro mercato si concentrerà tutto in spagna.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questo è un argomentone, di cui prima o poi vorrei fare un editoriale, con tutti gli esempi della storia
> 
> in sunto molti ritengono, non solo i tifosi ma anche addetti ai lavori incapaci, che il centravanti sia per forza il finalizzatore della manovra, da li nasce l'acquisto dei famosi pipponi "realizzatori" vedi per noi i Pazzini Gilardino Destro ecc.
> Invece il centravanti è una figura tatticamente indispensabile in una squadra è il vero regista offensivo con i suoi movimenti o le sue sponde, persino i trequartisti più talentuosi non possono fare il loro mestiere (gli assist) senza i movimenti dettati da quest'ultimo.
> ...



Se fosse come dici tu, il Milan di Sacchi avrebbe vinto di più sostituendo Van Basten con Bernardo Corradi. Ed il Barcellona di Guardiola avrebbe vinto tre Coppe dei Campioni di seguito sostituendo Messi con Roque Santa Cruz. Solo solo due esempi, ma potrei fartene un migliaio.

Si torna on topic, comunque.


----------



## kollaps (25 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Quello è molto probabile. AS in queste ore dà il Real su Emery, i sondaggi su Benitez nel madridismo sono stati pessimi. Sembra che ci sia un problemino per vecchi screzi tra il tecnico e Isco. Ma se comincia a tuonare a Madrid, prima o poi piove.



Il punto è che a Perez quello che pensano i tifosi frega ben poco...a lui interessa il marketing, nessuno avrebbe venduto xabi alonso e di maria per prendere kroos e james rodriguez.
O forse sì, se richiesti dall'allenatore, ma alla fine è sempre Perez che decide.
Se lui ha deciso per Benitez, arriverà Benitez, poco ma sicuro.
Ha anche più appeal di Emery per una squadra come il Real


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2015)

Sandro Sabatini (CM) in un'editoriale ipotizza che Galliani parlerà ad Ancelotti in veste di "intermediario" della FIGC per convincerlo ad accettare la panchina della Nazionale, liberando in questo modo Conte.


----------



## Sotiris (25 Maggio 2015)

Preferirei un altro tipo di attaccante ma comunque Mandzukic non è un pippone, per me.
La gita a Madrid di Galliani a 6 giorni dalle elezioni senza tornare con nulla in mano, dopo averla volutamente pubblicizzata in tutti i modi, sarebbe una mazzata incredibile per Berlusconi, che sul Milan ha incentrato la sua campagna elettorale.
Quindi, se c'è una logica, confido che torni con qualcosa in mano.
Ma spesso la logica non va di pari passo con B&G.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani nella sede della Doyen: come riporta Sportmediaset l'A.D. rossonero si trova nella sede della Doyen Sports che cura gli interessi anche di Unai Emery, tecnico molto seguito dal Milan.*



Magara.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani nella sede della Doyen: come riporta Sportmediaset l'A.D. rossonero si trova nella sede della Doyen Sports che cura gli interessi anche di Unai Emery, tecnico molto seguito dal Milan.*



Magari lo vuole bloccare per non farsi fregare proprio dal Real Madrid.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Magari lo vuole bloccare per non farsi fregare proprio dal Real Madrid.



Difficile secondo me una cosa del genere. Secondo me questo viaggio, per chiunque sia, è per definire e non porre le basi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se fosse come dici tu, il Milan di Sacchi avrebbe vinto di più sostituendo Van Basten con Bernardo Corradi. Ed il Barcellona di Guardiola avrebbe vinto tre Coppe dei Campioni di seguito *sostituendo Messi con Roque Santa Cruz*. Solo solo due esempi, ma potrei fartene un migliaio.
> 
> Si torna on topic, comunque.



Sono obbligato a risponderti, poi torno on topic,
Messi è l'esempio perfetto di quello che dico, il Barcellona ha rinunciato a Ibra, il top nel ruolo, perchè non voleva adattarsi ai movimenti degli esterni, Messi in primis


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sandro Sabatini (CM) in un'editoriale ipotizza che Galliani parlerà ad Ancelotti in veste di "intermediario" della FIGC per convincerlo ad accettare la panchina della Nazionale, liberando in questo modo Conte.



ma magari. 

così ancelotti avrebbe pure tempo di operarsi alla schiena, la nazionale non ti impegna giornalmente come un club. 

e se poi dite che mandzukic era un nome fatto da conte ai tempi della juve....


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani nella sede della Doyen: come riporta Sportmediaset l'A.D. rossonero si trova nella sede della Doyen Sports che cura gli interessi anche di Unai Emery, tecnico molto seguito dal Milan.*



Anche Klopp si prende un anno sabbatico. Non va al Real.

Restano veramente pochi candidati, anzi... mi sa solo Emery per il Real.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma magari.
> 
> così ancelotti avrebbe pure tempo di operarsi alla schiena, la nazionale non ti impegna giornalmente come un club.
> 
> e se poi dite che mandzukic era un nome fatto da conte ai tempi della juve....



Non ce lo vedo in Nazionale al momento, si brucierebbe l'opportunità con forse il gruppo più scarso degli ultimi 30 anni.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

*Galliani è appena entrato nella sede dell'Atletico Madrid insieme a Berta, il direttore sportivo dell'Atletico, dicendo "Mandzukic ci piace molto".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani è appena entrato nella sede dell'Atletico Madrid insieme a Berta, il direttore sportivo dell'Atletico, dicendo "Mandzukic ci piace molto".*



Abbiamo capito che ti piace ma se non tiri fuori i soldi  .


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani è appena entrato nella sede dell'Atletico Madrid insieme a Berta, il direttore sportivo dell'Atletico, dicendo "Mandzukic ci piace molto".*


*
Ultima news di Sportmediaset: Galliani non sarebbe andato né alla Doyen né dall'Atletico, ma avrebbe passato la giornata in albergo in attesa della cena con Ancelotti.*


----------



## Victorss (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani è appena entrato nella sede dell'Atletico Madrid insieme a Berta, il direttore sportivo dell'Atletico, dicendo "Mandzukic ci piace molto".*



Sì va bene però i voglio anche Kondogbia, se non lo prendiamo ora lo rimpiangeremo nei prossimi anni, amaramente.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2015)

Rimango della mia idea, ma pensare prima di tutto a rifondare il centrocampo no? 
anche per prendere dopo il centravanti con le caratteristiche più adatte


----------



## kollaps (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *
> Ultima news di Sportmediaset: Galliani non sarebbe andato né alla Doyen né dall'Atletico, ma avrebbe passato la giornata in albergo in attesa della cena con Ancelotti.*



ma questi cosa si sono fumati?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Sì va bene però i voglio anche Kondogbia, se non lo prendiamo ora lo rimpiangeremo nei prossimi anni, amaramente.



Confesso ultimamente di non seguire più molto il calcio internazionale, ma quando sento nominare questi giocatori di origine africana mi ritornano sempre in mente gli incubi Essien, Boateng e Muntari,
più che altro per questioni caratteriali.


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani è appena entrato nella sede dell'Atletico Madrid insieme a Berta, il direttore sportivo dell'Atletico, dicendo "Mandzukic ci piace molto".*



Mandzukic non e quello che ci serve ma il problema e che probabilmente nessuno di quelli che ci servono si spostano e SE si spostano non vengono da noi.

Le punte di livello sono :
Suarez, Benzema, Tevez, Lewa, Diego Costa, Van Persie, Aguero, Cavani, Ibra, Falcao, Higuain... forse ne ho dimenticato qualcuno...
Ci metto pure Lacazette anche se e piu di prospettiva (Dybala e Icardi sono impossibili anche loro e sono sotto a quei citati prima)
Con Falcao che rimane una scomessa per via del infortunio.
Forse si muovono uno tra Cavani e Ibra.
Il Napoli non cede Higuain in Italia.

Quindi ci sono poche possibilia.

Dopo questi ci metto Mandzukic.
Forse l'anno prossimo se torniamo in Champions ci sarano piu possibilita di prendere un big.
E come la Juve che ogni anno voleva un top ma ogni anno nessuno dei top ci voleva andare.
Hanno avuto l'occasione della vita con Tevez.
Ma ora sara piu facile per loro prendere giocatori di livello.

Spero che sara cosi anche per noi.


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma magari.
> 
> così ancelotti avrebbe pure tempo di operarsi alla schiena, la nazionale non ti impegna giornalmente come un club.
> 
> e se poi dite che mandzukic era un nome fatto da conte ai tempi della juve....



Si incastrerebbero tutti i pezzi del puzzle.


----------



## Victorss (25 Maggio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sono obbligato a risponderti, poi torno on topic,
> Messi è l'esempio perfetto di quello che dico, il Barcellona ha rinunciato a Ibra, il top nel ruolo, perchè non voleva adattarsi ai movimenti degli esterni, Messi in primis



Kondogbia mi pare abbia 21 anni ed è fortissimo. Sarà un Pogba bis. Vedrete. Ha tutto, corsa, fisico straripante, tecnica, ferocia, tiro..è assolutamente da prendere..
P.S comunque il Boateng dell'anno dello scudetto era una bestia..poi come spesso accade si è montato la testa e ha buttato via tutto per fare il pagliaccio..ma a trovarlo un giocatore come il primo boateng..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2015)

*Marca.com: Perez ha comunicato l'esonero a Carlo Ancelotti.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Marca.com: Perez ha comunicato l'esonero a Carlo Ancelotti. Secondo Peppe di Stefano, intanto, Emery sarebbe stato bocciato da Berlusconi.*



Se fosse confermato ( manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale) che coraggio dopo che il pubblico si è schierato a favore suo e pure i giocatori soprattutto Cristiano, giocatore che vuole sempre vincere, nonostante questa stagione sia finita con 0 titoli lo rivuole pure per la prossima stagione.


----------



## cremone (25 Maggio 2015)

Ma come si fa a preferire Montella ad Emery dopo la semifinale di Europa league..............


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

*Restiamo On Topic. Dell'allenatore se ne parla QUI -)* http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...solo-conte-o-montella-vt28452.html#post702107


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Confesso ultimamente di non seguire più molto il calcio internazionale, ma quando sento nominare questi giocatori di origine africana mi ritornano sempre in mente gli incubi Essien, Boateng e Muntari,
> più che altro per questioni caratteriali.



No scherziamo , lui ha classe e tecnica ... È come pogba


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *
> Ultima news di Sportmediaset: Galliani non sarebbe andato né alla Doyen né dall'Atletico, ma avrebbe passato la giornata in albergo in attesa della cena con Ancelotti.*



.


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a preferire Montella ad Emery dopo la semifinale di Europa league..............



Preferisco lo spagnolo ma non di certo per DUE partite.
E come dire "Ma come si fa a preferire Ancelotti ad Allegri dopo la semifinale di Champions"


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2015)

Sky : da loro fonti pare che il sostituto di Ancelotti sia Benitez .


----------



## Victorss (25 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No scherziamo , lui ha classe e tecnica ... È come pogba



Non è ancora come Pogba, ma lo diventerà. Giocatori così si vede di che pasta son fatti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Maggio 2015)

Mandzukic come giocatore mi piace tantissimo, am senza ali e un centrocampo sarebbe un acquisto assolutamente inutile oltreche molto oneroso sul fronte acquisto ed ingaggio - insomma, un affare alla Galliani. Mandzukic per me sarebbe un bellissimo acquisto finale dopo una ristrutturazione del centrocampo. Come stanno le cose al momento da noi non andrebbe da nessuna parte. Come i vari Matri, Torres, Pazzini e Destro. Tutti giocatori di tipologia paragonabile.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani è appena entrato nella sede dell'Atletico Madrid insieme a Berta, il direttore sportivo dell'Atletico, dicendo "Mandzukic ci piace molto".*


----------



## Dapone (25 Maggio 2015)

Galliani è euforico, non si tiene più nulla.

come gli danno due spicci inizia a dare i numeri.


----------



## Milo (25 Maggio 2015)

Se prendiamo Mandzukic scordiamoci ibra e falcao...


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani è appena entrato nella sede dell'Atletico Madrid insieme a Berta, il direttore sportivo dell'Atletico, dicendo "Mandzukic ci piace molto".*



Mi sbilancio : secondo me l'abbiamo preso, resta da vedere se col solito prestito con diritto/obbligo o con il cash.

Sarebbe una figura troppo barbina anche per uno come lui.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *
> Ultima news di Sportmediaset: Galliani non sarebbe andato né alla Doyen né dall'Atletico, ma avrebbe passato la giornata in albergo in attesa della cena con Ancelotti.*



Mi correggo, se è così come non detto.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sky : da loro fonti pare che il sostituto di Ancelotti sia Benitez .


Che sostituto.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *
> Ultima news di Sportmediaset: Galliani non sarebbe andato né alla Doyen né dall'Atletico, ma avrebbe passato la giornata in albergo in attesa della cena con Ancelotti.*



L'ultima news è questa. Galliani non ha fatto niente se non rimanere in Hotel e non ha incontrato nessuno.


----------



## Butcher (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'ultima news è questa. Galliani non ha fatto niente se non rimanere in Hotel e non ha incontrato nessuno.



Allucinazioni giornalistiche


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Maggio 2015)

Galliani sta facendo un tentativo con Carlo, l'alternativa è Conte, se cercate Mandzukic era un suo pallino per rinforzare la Juve magari sta provando a chiedere informazioni.


----------



## Tobi (25 Maggio 2015)

Mandzukic appartiene al fondo Doyens?


----------



## The Ripper (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani è appena entrato nella sede dell'Atletico Madrid insieme a Berta, il direttore sportivo dell'Atletico, dicendo "Mandzukic ci piace molto".*



Se viene il Manzo pretendo Munnez via dal Milan.
E voglio Emery


----------



## Theochedeo (25 Maggio 2015)

Che tristezza... Mai una gioia... Se una cosa ci può andare male (in sede di calciomercato) ci va puntualmente male... Potremmo rinominare la legge di Murphy in legge del Milan. Ragazzi Mandzukic è un MATRI 2.0 sia come giocatore (ha molta più personalità è garra ma poco cambia) che come operazione (15 milioni almeno + 3 milioni almeno per 4 anni = ALMENO 40 milioni).


----------



## Dapone (25 Maggio 2015)

mandzukic e matri non giocano lo stesso gioco.

sebbene non sia uno dei miei giocatori preferiti.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2015)

*ufficiale, carlo ancelotti e' stato esonerato*


----------



## robs91 (25 Maggio 2015)

Ma Galliani è ancora rinchiuso in albergo?


----------



## ralf (25 Maggio 2015)

Per me stanno provando tutti i magheggi per liberare Conte dalla nazionale,se non riescono con Conte vanno su Montella.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *ufficiale, carlo ancelotti e' stato esonerato*



.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Maggio 2015)

Eeeeh ma Galliani con i soldi ti porta i fenomeni (Cit. )


----------



## Milo (25 Maggio 2015)

Sul sito della gazzetta c'è un intervista di Ancelotti, conferma il suo anno sabbatico a causa della nascita prossima di suo nipote e di una operazione che farà in questo anno, conferma la cena di stasera con galliani, ma ha confermato che non cambia il suo programma.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

-----) http://www.milanworld.net/il-real-madrid-licenzia-ancelotti-e-ufficiale-vt28455-2.html#post702206


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sul sito della gazzetta c'è un intervista di Ancelotti, conferma il suo anno sabbatico a causa della nascita prossima di suo nipote e di una operazione che farà in questo anno, conferma la cena di stasera con galliani, ma ha confermato che non cambia il suo programma.



Roba "vecchia" -) http://www.milanworld.net/ancelotti...-madrid-o-mi-fermo-vt28403-24.html#post701686


----------



## kollaps (25 Maggio 2015)

Ma esiste qualche video in cui sono riportate le dichiarazioni di galliani di oggi?


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2015)

*Galliani, Bronzetti e Ancelotti stanno cenando insieme a Madrid.*


----------



## Dapone (25 Maggio 2015)

si riparte con le cene...giannino si strofina le manine


----------



## Re Ricardo (25 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ma esiste qualche video in cui sono riportate le dichiarazioni di galliani di oggi?




C'e un lungo video, al limite del grottesco, su As.


----------



## smallball (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani, Bronzetti e Ancelotti stanno cenando insieme a Madrid.*



Bronzetti=cene...


----------



## Ciachi (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani, Bronzetti e Ancelotti stanno cenando insieme a Madrid.*



..già me lo vedo...."senti Carletto...non ti preoccupare...tu passerai solo da ...Modric, Kroos, Bale, James, CR7 e Benzema.....a....Valdifiori, Bertolacci, Tontolivo, Poli, VanCinkel e Pazzini!!!" ....


----------



## Butcher (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani, Bronzetti e Ancelotti stanno cenando insieme a Madrid.*



Gli anni passano ma noi rimaniamo sempre con le stesse figure. Si vive solo nel passato.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani, Bronzetti e Ancelotti stanno cenando insieme a Madrid.*





Ciachi ha scritto:


> ..già me lo vedo...."senti Carletto...non ti preoccupare...tu passerai solo da ...Modric, Kroos, Bale, James, CR7 e Benzema.....a....Valdifiori, Bertolacci, Tontolivo, Poli, VanCinkel e Pazzini!!!" ....



Io pure già me li immagino "Senti Carletto, non siamo intenzionati a riscattare Destro e Pazzini è in scadenza, io avevo pensato a Drogba, non so se lo conosci gioca al Chelsea, se non lo liberano un altro che possiamo trattare è Adebaggior.".


----------



## The Ripper (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani, Bronzetti e Ancelotti stanno cenando insieme a Madrid.*



che disgusto che provo a leggere queste cose... sono anni e anni di cene su cene con Sbronzetti e amici e amici degli amici.
Non se ne può più di Galliani. Spero gli vada di traverso una scaloppina.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani, Bronzetti e Ancelotti stanno cenando insieme a Madrid.*



Che trio... ritornano in mente ricordi come Emerson...


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani, Bronzetti e Ancelotti stanno cenando insieme a Madrid.*



Prima cena scroccata della stagione estiva,che emozione.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani, Bronzetti e Ancelotti stanno cenando insieme a Madrid.*





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Prima cena scroccata della stagione estiva,che emozione.



Serve il contatore ufficiale.

Che poi Sbronzetti che cariche professionale ha ? Non è un agente fifa, non era un procuratore...non ha senso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani, Bronzetti e Ancelotti stanno cenando insieme a Madrid.*





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che poi Sbronzetti che cariche professionale ha ? Non è un agente fifa, non era un procuratore...non ha senso.



È un genio,per quanto mi riguarda. Sono anni che scrocca cene,viaggi e chissà quanti milioni di commissioni al Condom.


----------



## Tobi (25 Maggio 2015)

Inzaghi lo faranno saltare dopo l'ultima di campionato, quindi a mio avviso da lunedi prossimo inizieranno ad esserci risvolti importanti in chiave cessione societaria e mercato


----------



## smallball (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Che trio... ritornano in mente ricordi come Emerson...



che incubi....


----------



## BORIS the BLADE (25 Maggio 2015)

piegato hahhahahahhahhah


----------



## robs91 (25 Maggio 2015)

Non capisco a cosa serva questa cena viste le dichiarazioni perentorie di Ancelotti.


----------



## Isao (25 Maggio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Non capisco a cosa serva questa cena viste le dichiarazioni perentorie di Ancelotti.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Maggio 2015)

Scherzi a parte, qualcuno mi spiega a cosa serve davvero Bronzetti? A parte la faccia da.. brava persona.. che diavolo fa?


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scherzi a parte, qualcuno mi spiega a cosa serve davvero Bronzetti? A parte la faccia da.. brava persona.. che diavolo fa?



E' un intermediario in Spagna, conosce tutti i procuratori e presidenti spagnoli.

Cioè in pratica non serve a *nulla*.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2015)

*Live in questo momento:*


----------



## Butcher (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Live in questo momento:*



Sbaglio o ci sono un po' di scartoffie sul tavolo?


----------



## davoreb (25 Maggio 2015)

Chi e la signora?


----------



## de sica (25 Maggio 2015)

La signora sembra mezza orientale dalla foto


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Live in questo momento:*



Non so se è una foto live, quella è una vecchia fiamma di Ancelotti, Marina Cretu.






Hanno gli stessi vestiti


----------



## The P (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Live in questo momento:*



Ci sono due copie uguali di qualcosa che potrebbe essere un menu. Ancelotti legge qualcosa di diverso e Galliani sembra avere in mano una penna. mmm qualcosa non quadra.


----------



## Tobi (25 Maggio 2015)

Lo convicerà a tornare


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non so se è una foto live, quella è una vecchia fiamma di Ancelotti, Marina Cretu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mi sa di foto vecchissima, ancelotti è sposato con una tale mariann barrena. 

e poi che fine ha fatto la cravatta gialla di galliani ?


----------



## Black (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani, Bronzetti e Ancelotti stanno cenando insieme a Madrid.*



con tutto quello che ha speso Galliani in cene negli ultimi 5 anni, si potevano prendere Messi+CR7...

che dire di questo tour di cravatta gialla in Spagna? per quanto mi riguarda ha credibilità 0, specie quando spara dei nomi pubblicamente. A mio parere è tutta fuffa pro elezioni, troverà una scusa per dire che non poteva comprare.


----------



## Tobi (25 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo GazzettaTv domani Galliani incontra i dirigenti dell'Atletico per l'operazione Mandzukic*


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scherzi a parte, qualcuno mi spiega a cosa serve davvero Bronzetti? A parte la faccia da.. brava persona.. che diavolo fa?



Tempo fa, durante la trattativa Honda, sulle tv giapponesi scorrevano un sacco di servizi in cui si parlava dell'argomento. La faccia di Bronzetti compariva (_Borooonzetttti!_) sempre, accompagnando le sue dichiarazioni ai giornalisti giapponesi. Su youtube si può trovare qualcosa.

E c'era un giapponese che m'aveva chiesto: "Ma questo tizio è normale?" 
Questi e anche altri giapponesi erano così perplessi che Bronzetti fosse uno che potesse lavorare per il Milan.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Maggio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mi sa di foto vecchissima, ancelotti è sposato con una tale mariann barrena.
> 
> e poi che fine ha fatto la cravatta gialla di galliani ?



Cercando su google immagini,risulta che è una foto del 2009 presso il "Celebrities At Lilt Cancer Dinner For Dante Project"












Stesso tavolo.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> *Secondo GazzettaTv domani Galliani incontra i dirigenti dell'Atletico per l'operazione Mandzukic*



Per carità rispetto ai centravanti che abbiamo adesso è un passo avanti, se non altro è un giocatore di mentalità, di spessore. Però vorrei un centravanti in grado di crearsi anche il gol da nulla.


----------



## Iblahimovic (25 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta lo stesso giornalista ed altri presenti in quel momento, Galliani avrebbe risposto in questo modo a Pellegatti: "Secondo voi sarei partito per farmi dire di no da Ancelotti?"*



infatti ti ha dato picche..


----------



## Re Ricardo (25 Maggio 2015)

Bronzetti si è intrattenuto in hotel


----------



## Re Ricardo (26 Maggio 2015)

*Sky: domani sera Galliani incontra nuovamente Ancelotti. Saranno ancora presenti Bronzetti e De Vecchi.*


----------

